# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Palladium RIFTS: Adventures in South America

## Marcarius5555

I just got the recent bundle of holding to basically finish out a hard copy collection -- so I have almost everything now, and I'm wondering if anyone wants to play this super crunchy, super unbalanced gonzo game from the 1990s. Unfortunately, there's really no SRD of any sort, or really any online resources, so you'd basically have to have access to some of the major books on your own somehow (like the core and anything you'd want to use an occ from). 

I was potentially imagining some kind of South America scenario.

I'm looking at using these prompts from the adventure guide:

*31 . The coming storm.* 

There have been an unprecedented number of Ley Line Storms in the area. The player characters investigating (or stumbling upon) the phenomenon find that all the towns and villages in the area have been devastated by the rash of sudden storms and the unpredictable things they rain down. Many may not recover and could not survive yet another Ley Line Storm any time soon. There is a nexus in an old ghost town that seems to be the focal point of the storms. The locals refuse to go to the ghost town out of fear and superstition, but the adventurers should have no such reservations.

*2. South America. The enemy's power.* 

Thanks to their high technology and powerful Magicks, the Southern Federation has managed to hold off the Larhold barbarians so successfully that the barbarians seemed to have given up their raiding. However, just recently, the Larholders have resumed their raids and seem to become more resistant to the Southerners' magic with each attack. If this continues, then the barbarians may someday overrun the Federation. What is causing this and can it be countered before it is too late for the Southerners?

*System:* Palladium Rifts: Ultimate Edition
*Player Count:* 6-8/9
*Style of Play:* Pulp Action
*Allowed Content:* Anything published by Palladium for Rifts or After the Bomb. You'll have to own anything you want to use.  

*Character Creation:*

*[*]Backstory:* doesn't need to be long -- you can even just do it as three bullet points that give some kind of basis for RP.
*[*]Experience:* Start at level 3. Milestone advancement.
*[*]Wealth:* take another 5,000 credits to buy stuff in addition to your beginning wealth. 
*[*]Ability Scores:* You can roll 3 sets, and rearrange stats to qualify for occs (if it's an rcc with different dice for different stats, you can't rearrange but can roll 3 sets). For all pools, treat 1 d6 as a +6. Example: 3d6 is instead 6+2d6, 4d6 = 6+3d6, 5d6 = 6+4d6, and so on.
*[*]Hitpoints/Health:* Roll, and take average+1 if you roll under that amount.
*[*]Alignment:* No restrictions
[/list]

*Other Notes:*

I'm willing to be pretty open on gonzo characters -- I don't think you can pretend like the system has any meaningful balance, so why worry about it? Just assume it's going to be ridiculous and the rules are silly.

I'd want to use maptool for the maps: https://www.rptools.net/toolbox/maptool/. I'd make a campaign file and have everyone upload that to their local copy, then we'd coordinate movement of tokens with screen shots. It's all completely free, but it would need everyone to have a computer to run it on -- as well as the willingness to learn how to use it. It has a really great coordinate marker and it allows you to make big enough maps that you can shoot across miles of terrain with high tech vehicles -- which would be part of the appeal of the game for me.


Edit: additional note on character options -- if you're solely interested in Rifts to play a god/splugorth/alien intelligence/dragon/100ft tall robot/hive mind build character/an entity with lots of cohort members etc. -- this won't be a good fit. Look at the prompts above -- this isn't a gods or dragons game where you're facing the most powerful entities in the world or something like exalted. I want to allow a wide range of characters, but these are 3rd level characters on a 15th level track, and this is not the equivalent of a 3.5 epic campaign or anything like that. If you're imagining that kind of set up, just using the palladium rules set, this won't be a good fit.

----------


## Warlawk

It's the system I love to hate! Such a great setting, such a bad system. I could potentially be interested. As for South America I think I skimmed the book way back when it was released but I'm not specifically familiar so I would prefer a character visiting for the first time to explore things both in and out of character.

Potential interest depending on what type of characters are allowed.

----------


## Marcarius5555

Oh, I'd allow basically anything (within reason, see first post -- if you only want to play a god, that's not really what I had in mind) -- this would be the gonzo style Rifts. 

I'm looking at using these prompts from the adventure guide:

31 . The coming storm. 

There have been an unprecedented number of Ley Line Storms in the area. The player characters investigating (or stumbling upon) the phenomenon find that all the towns and villages in the area have been devastated by the rash of sudden storms and the unpredictable things they rain down.
Many may not recover and could not survive yet another Ley Line Storm any time soon. There is a nexus in an old ghost town that seems to be the focal point of the storms. The locals refuse to go to the ghost town out of fear and superstition, but the adventurers should have no such reservations.

2. South America. The enemy's power. 

Thanks to their high technology and powerful Magicks, the Southern Federation has managed to hold off the Larhold barbarians so successfully that the barbarians seemed to have given up their raiding. However, just recently, the Larholders have resumed their raids and seem to become more resistant to the Southerners' magic with each attack. If this continues, then the barbarians may someday overrun the Federation. What is causing this and can it be countered before it is too late for the Southerners?

----------


## Aleph Null

> Oh, I'd allow basically anything -- this would be the gonzo style Rifts. 
> 
> I'm looking at using these prompts from the adventure guide:
> 
> 31 . The coming storm. 
> 
> There have been an unprecedented number of Ley Line Storms in the area. The player characters investigating (or stumbling upon) the phenomenon find that all the towns and villages in the area have been devastated by the rash of sudden storms and the unpredictable things they rain down.
> Many may not recover and could not survive yet another Ley Line Storm any time soon. There is a nexus in an old ghost town that seems to be the focal point of the storms. The locals refuse to go to the ghost town out of fear and superstition, but the adventurers should have no such reservations.
> 
> ...


Interested definitely. RIFTS is a criminally underrepresented system in general and especially around here.

----------


## Warlawk

With wide open character options I guess the main concern would be starting level. Palladium seems to level even slower than most D&D style games. My biggest issue with Palladium games is that unless you're genius level+ intelligence you probably fail 50%+ of your skill checks at first level.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> With wide open character options I guess the main concern would be starting level. Palladium seems to level even slower than most D&D style games. My biggest issue with Palladium games is that unless you're genius level+ intelligence you probably fail 50%+ of your skill checks at first level.


I honestly read through the rules when I bought it in the 1990s and was just looking at it again so I need to look at it and decide what makes sense for starting level -- I'm assume at least 3. I'd do milestone leveling.

I'm willing to be pretty open on gonzo characters -- I don't think you can pretend like the system has any meaningful balance, so why worry about it? Just assume it's going to be ridiculous and the rules are silly.

I'd want to use maptool for the maps. I'd make a campaign file and have everyone upload that to their local copy, then we'd coordinate movement of tokens with screen shots. It's all completely free, but it would need everyone to have a computer to run it on. It has a really great coordinate marker and it allows you to make big enough maps that you can shoot across miles of terrain with high tech vehicles -- which would be part of the appeal of the game for me.

----------


## Llyarden

Hmm...I think I have a bunch of Palladium stuff somewhere, but I don't know if it's necessarily RIFTS - I think there was some mention of being more or less able to just drop stuff from other books in and have it work, though.  Guess I need to figure out which hard drive has my Palladium stuff on it lol.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Hmm...I think I have a bunch of Palladium stuff somewhere, but I don't know if it's necessarily RIFTS - I think there was some mention of being more or less able to just drop stuff from other books in and have it work, though.  Guess I need to figure out which hard drive has my Palladium stuff on it lol.


I said you can use stuff from Rifts or After the Bomb (post apocalyptic animals), not free for all. This is unfortunately one of those old timey systems with 10,000+ pages of rules split up over a shelf of books. All the classes and races are split up over more than a dozen big splats, and there's no SRD of any sort (the owner is famously litigious and has a similar policy towards fan pages as TSR in the 1990s). That's why I was saying everyone really has to have the books unfortunately -- I could screen shot a few things, like 1-3 pages for a race or class in an obscure regional splat, but you need a shelf of stuff to get all the base options, and some of my stuff is hard copy, so I don't have any way to share it. And the base system is several thousands of pages to get the core book, the equipment guide, the magic book, the cyborg options etc. and it's all super dense small font stuff, so it's not like I can easily condense any of it to make cheat sheets -- all the monster entries, for example, are like 2-3 pages of small, double column, micro font in the bestiary -- it's a really clunky super baroque system.

----------


## Llyarden

I actually have the opposite issue to not owning the book, as it turns out - I evidently did the same as you and bought a bundle at some point, I'm just not sure what stuff is actually RIFTS, because it seems like almost everything they publish says 'fully compatible with RIFTS' which makes it a bit difficult to determine; is it literally just stuff that says 'RIFTS' (or 'After The Bomb') in the title?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I actually have the opposite issue to not owning the book, as it turns out - I evidently did the same as you and bought a bundle at some point, I'm just not sure what stuff is actually RIFTS, because it seems like almost everything they publish says 'fully compatible with RIFTS' which makes it a bit difficult to determine; is it literally just stuff that says 'RIFTS' (or 'After The Bomb') in the title?


2e is a clunky universal system that's also used by a half dozen or so other rpgs -- if you tell me the specific book you're looking at I can tell you. I mean things from the Rifts and After the Bomb lines, and not Robotech, Fantasy, Ninjas and Superspys, Nightbane, etc.

----------


## Llyarden

Okay, that helps, thanks.  So the only two I have that I'm still not entirely clear whether they would work here are Chaos Earth (on account of it being 300 years before Rifts) and Splicers.  Although I'm...not entirely sure I have the _right_ version of After the Bomb - are characters built using After the Bomb not meant to have O.C.Cs?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Okay, that helps, thanks.  So the only two I have that I'm still not entirely clear whether they would work here are Chaos Earth (on account of it being 300 years before Rifts) and Splicers.  Although I'm...not entirely sure I have the _right_ version of After the Bomb - are characters built using After the Bomb not meant to have O.C.Cs?


I'd have to look at my book again -- maybe the rules for AtB are everyone has an RCC (racial character class) instead of an OCC. 

Chaos Earth yes -- but the setting will be contemporary rifts. Splicers -- I guess I really don't care if you use mechanical options that are compatible, I just don't want to get bombarded with lots of questions about how stuff that's not from Rifts fits into the fluff of Rifts -- I'd want players to be in charge of figuring out how that works. And I don't want a party of characters who are all from different franchises, I want to do a Rifts game w/ players from Rifts Earth.

----------


## truemane

Oh I love this game so much.

Oh I hate this game so much.

I'm very excited.

Let me roll some stats and see what I get.

*Spoiler*
Show


*SET ONE*
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*17*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*7*]

*SET TWO*(3d6)[*18*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*5*]

*SET THREE*(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Oh I love this game so much.
> 
> Oh I hate this game so much.
> 
> I'm very excited.
> 
> Let me roll some stats and see what I get.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> ...


I have almost the entire fantasy 2e line in hard copy too -- the fluff is amazing. The rules system is... idiosyncratic. I've played that more. Combat is clunky with all the opposed rolls. I assume it's even clunkier with ranged weapons and vehicles.

----------


## truemane

> I have almost the entire fantasy 2e line in hard copy too -- the fluff is amazing. The rules system is... idiosyncratic. I've played that more. Combat is clunky with all the opposed rolls. I assume it's even clunkier with ranged weapons and vehicles.


I have most of the 1E Fantasy books and a smattering of the 2E ones. It's a nostalgia-fueled favourite. Palladiun is just such an odd little universe all its own, just spinning in its own little circle for decades and decades as though the larger RPG world never existed.

I forgot to ask. Are we doing straight 3d6 for stats? Or 4d6b3?

EDIT:
After the Bomb has neither OCC nor RCC's. It has mutant animal rules and background tables. It works, mechanically, to make a mutant animal and then just give it an OCC rather than have it roll on the tables.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I have most of the 1E Fantasy books and a smattering of the 2E ones. It's a nostalgia-fueled favourite. Palladiun is just such an odd little universe all its own, just spinning in its own little circle for decades and decades as though the larger RPG world never existed.
> 
> I forgot to ask. Are we doing straight 3d6 for stats? Or 4d6b3?
> 
> EDIT:
> After the Bomb has neither OCC nor RCC's. It has mutant animal rules and background tables. It works, mechanically, to make a mutant animal and then just give it an OCC rather than have it roll on the tables.


I was just going to do 3d6 arrange the values. There are also bonuses to stats from other sources. 3d6 is what's in the main rulebook. Does that make it impossible to build certain characters? I was playing around with a character generator that used 3d6, and it seemed like you could make most things rolling once, 3d6, and then just moving a couple of values around.

----------


## Llyarden

> After the Bomb has neither OCC nor RCC's. It has mutant animal rules and background tables.


Okay, thanks, I just wanted to check I didn't have an older version or something.

*Spoiler: Dice*
Show

(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*9*]
*14
5*

(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*16*] *Natural 16 = 1 extra die -> 20
13
13*

(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*10*]
*13
9*


Wow, those are some pretty good rolls for just straight 3d6!  I was expecting at least one 4 or something in there lol.

----------


## Llyarden

I forgot about the extra roll if you get a 16.

(1d6)[*4*]

And just in case: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## truemane

Samesies!

Extra for over 16:
(1d6)[*1*]

EDIT: Boo!

----------


## Llyarden

...I may have also forgotten that there are _eight_ stats in Rifts.  Whoops.

*Spoiler: I'm sure I'll get it right eventually*
Show

Appending to set 1:
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*5*]

Appending to set 2:
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*13*]

Appending to set 3:
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*9*]

And a handful of extra d6s if needed:
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## RossN

I've never played RIFTs (or any Palladium type game actually) buT i always thought it looked like weird fun.

I know I have the rules _somewhere_ but unfortunately I can't find them.  :Small Frown:  I _do_ have Heroes Unlimited, Palladium Fantasy and Ninja's and Superspies. Any chance I could use an OOC from one of those or are the rules/fluff too tricksy?

----------


## RossN

Okay I managed to find the rules! Rolling now...

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show


One:

(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*10*]

Two:

(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*10*]

Three:

(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## RossN

Interesting...

Rolling for 16: (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Marcarius5555

Here are some character sheet links -- I'm not sure what mythweavers has, if anything, for this system

https://palladiumbooks.com/questions...aracter-sheets
http://i.4pcdn.org/tg/1456855571636.pdf
https://www.dpenwood.com/blog/2020/1...haracter-sheet

----------


## truemane

*Spoiler: Misc rolls for misc bonuses*
Show


(3d6)[*17*]

(1d6)[*4*], (1d4)[*3*], (1d4)[*2*], (2d6)[*11*], (4d6)[*8*]

(1d6)[*1*], (2d4)[*4*], (3d6)[*16*], (2d6)[*6*]

(1d4)[*3*], (1d4)[*3*], (1d4)[*2*], (1d4)[*4*], (1d4)[*2*], (1d4)[*2*], (1d4)[*2*], (6d6)[*21*]

(1d6)[*1*]. (4d4)[*11*], (3d8)[*19*], (11d6)[*44*]
[/roll]

----------


## Aleph Null

> I was just going to do 3d6 arrange the values. There are also bonuses to stats from other sources. 3d6 is what's in the main rulebook. Does that make it impossible to build certain characters? I was playing around with a character generator that used 3d6, and it seemed like you could make most things rolling once, 3d6, and then just moving a couple of values around.


Some races roll other dice sets for their attributes, so it kind of doesn't (since not all attributes are the same dice)

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Some races roll other dice sets for their attributes, so it kind of doesn't (since not all attributes are the same dice)


The main rule book assumes you're playing humans. If you play as another race that has a different spread, then you can't move the stats around, but you can roll three times.

----------


## Curbludgeon

This is a character I made for a Rifts game on here which petered out. I'd have to increase their level from 1-3, and I'd have to change their background to land them in S.A. instead of N.A., but they'd be a good skillmonkey/TW item user.

Kai the Lemurian*Spoiler*
Show

Background*Spoiler*
Show

Kai is the sole survivor of a tragic Lemurian expedition. Tasked with gathering both intelligence and specimens from north of the Rio Grande, with the intent of assessing the potential of Panamerican forces to prevent any northern spread of vampiric activity, Kai's role was to serve as a technical expert, being one of the few Lemurians having received any training in conventional technologies. For them, however, it was a chance to show their wife, the group's Ley Line Walker, that they too were capable in the field.

The expedition was experimenting with a new ley line screen, designed to allow surreptitious transport via a ley line without alerting others. The plan was to use a number of Rift Teleportation spells, both via casters and scrolls, to travel first from Rapa Nui(Easter Island), through the vampire-controlled Tula nexus, and emerge at the line's end near Laredo, Texas. As far as Kai knows the device worked. From there they planned to travel overland along the river to the ley line in the Trans-Pecos, use another scroll to emerge near the nexus at El Capitan, and meet previously arranged scouts that would escort them around Coalition interests in New Mexico. 

Instead the group found themselves beset througout, both by vampires and bandits of the Pecos. Much of their equipment was destroyed outside of Del Rio, and Kai's wife died shortly after opening the portal leading to El Capitan de Guadalupe, betrayed by the hired scouts awaiting their arrival. Miraculously Kai went unnoticed in this final bloodbath, hiding beneath a fallen War Steed. 

After the murderous scouts left Kai numbly scavenged what they could and set off on foot the ~100 miles to El Paso. The quick sale of a narcotic-secreting anemone to the local hospital gave Kai some surplus equipment and enough spending cash to secure transit to Juarez and a room there, where they wait for the next available window to pay for a Magic Pigeon informing their superiors of the expedition's failure. In the meantime Kai has fallen to drink, and when they're not darkly considering joining their wife in death they're amusing themself with some (wildly inaccurate) reference libraries of the history, culture, and cuisine of the American Southwest. 
Basics*Spoiler*
Show

Kai (full name not yet divulged), the Unprincipled Level 1 Lemurian Experimenter
Age: 45 Height: 5'11" Weight: 170 Pronouns: They/Them

IQ: 15 ME: 19 MA:14 PS:19 PP:19 PE:21 PB:20 (50% Charm/Impress) Spd:23
HP: 42 SDC: 26 PPE: 28 ISP: 59

Perception: +4 (1 Species, 3 OCC) +2 underwater(Armor), +1 when involving nature(Species), +1 when using Analyze ability

Psionics:  Empathy (4), Meditation (0), Mind Block (4), Object Read (6), Read Dimensional Portal (6), Sense Dimensional Anomaly (4), Speed Reading (2), Telemechanics (10), Telemechanic Mental Operation (12), Telepathy (4)

Saves (unlisted as standard)
Psionics: 10 (12 as major, 2 ME)
Insanity: +4  (2 OCC, 2 ME)
Magic: +3 (3 PE)
Coma/Death: +12%
Poison +9 (3 PE, 6 Armor)
Disease +2 (2 OCC)

OCC Abilities:
Analyze:+10% to applicable skills, +1 to Perception
Hypothesize: reduce penalities for working with alien technology and physiology by half, +20% to Jury Rig and Brewing (already included)
Find the Exotic: +15% to Find Contraband for sciency stuff, only +5% for electrical/mechanical/scholarly/bionic, -30% discount on medical/science/medicinal drugs/exotic specimens, -50% on 50,000 credits worth for 12 hours work
Species Abilities:
Life Sense: 25' radius +5'/level, 20%+5% locate specific with one round focus, +5% underwater. Undead and supernatural are impossible to ignore
Empathy with Animals: +10% with domestic animals, animals tend to chill out regarding them
Pets and Familiars: likely to have a pet
Ultrasonic Communication: 2000' underwater range, 400' range in air
Ley Line Powers: Heal twice as fast when on ley line or in pyramid, recover PPE twice as fast and swim 25% faster on ley lines.

In Armor:
Lift: 2000 lb Carry: 1000 lb Throw: 500 lb 70'
Run: 35 mph, Ft/Melee 770 Ft/Attack 192.5
Swim:  30mph, x3 on ley line, 1/2 run speed along bottom 
Out of Armor:
Lift: 760 Carry: 380 Throw: 190 lb 19'
Run: 15.68 MPH Ft/Melee 345 Ft/Attack 69
Swim: double that of running, fatigues at half rate
Combat*Spoiler*
Show

Hand to Hand: Basic + Boxing + Barnacle Bio-Armor (SN PS 20)
Attacks per melee: 5 
Initiative: +0
Strike: +3 (2 PP, 1 Armor)
Strike with Pistol: +1 (W.P)
Strike with Staff: +1  (W.P)
Parry: +5 (2 PP, 2 Boxing, 1 Armor)
Dodge: +4 (2 PP, 2 Boxing)
Roll with Impact: +5 (2 H2H, 1 Boxing, 2 Armor)
Pull Punch: +3 (2 H2H, 1 Armor)
Disarm: +1 (1 Armor)

Stonecaster Pistol: Weight 2.2 lb Range 1000', damage 1d6 to 10'radius/2d4+1d4 for 2 rounds/4d4, Payload 12, recharge with 25 PPE or two hours on ley line

Waterjet Staff: Weight 4.5 lb Range 800', damage 2d6 SDC underwater, 4d6 sdc on land, 6d6+6 to vampires, payload 20 blasts, recharge in 10 minutes when submerged, 1d4 charges/hour with ambient moisture, +2 in humid conditions, half in desert.

Barnacle Bio-Armor: MDC: Head 90, Arms 50, Legs 85, Main 147
Regenerates 3d6 MDC/hour, has 80 PPE reservoir, recharges at 5d6/hour, requires 20 PPE/day from outside source
Speed: 35 mph, half fatigue rate (quarter usual due to species), Leap 10' stationary, 16' running
Swim: 30 mph, x3 on ley line, walk along bottom at half running, depth 3 miles
Weapons: Barnacle Grenade(6, replenishes 1/hour) 4d6 to 4' radius, 350' range
Barnacle Fists: 2d6, Power Strike 4d6
Skills*Spoiler*
Show

(note +10% to the below when Analyze ability is applicable)
Intrinsic:
Language: Lemurian and Oceanic at 96%.
Literacy: Lemurian at 90% +1% per level of experience.
Basic Math at 92% +1% 
Swimming at 76% +2% 

O.C.C. Skills:
Language: American, Dragonese, Demongogian 70%+3%
Literacy: Techno-Can, Dragonese 65%+5%
Astronomy & Navigation 60%+5%
Advanced Math 75%+5%
Computer Operation 55%+5%
Computer Programing  40%+5%
Cryptography 35%+5%
Find Contraband 36%+4%
Horsemanship: Aquatic Animals 50%/30%+4%
Lore: Sea Creatures 35%+5%
Jury-Rig 65%+5%
Link with Psychic Knowledge Banks 64%+3%
Marine Biology 45%/35%+5%
***Prerequisites:Biology 30+5%
*************Chemistry 30+5%
Ocean Geographic Surveying 25%+5% (+15% read maps)
Philosophy 40%+5%
Recognize Scientific Authenticity and Quality 57%+3%
Research 60%+5%
Xenology 40%+5%
W.P. Energy Pistol

OCC Related Skills:
Anthropology 50%/40%+5%
Botany 50%+5%
Brewing:Medicinal 55%/60%+5%
Chemistry: Analytical 45%+5%
Chemistry: Pharmaceutical 50%+5%
Electrical Engineer 40%+5%
Lore: D-Bee 45%+5%
Lore: Magic 45%+5%
Prowl 25%+5%
Mechanical Engineer 30%+5%
Medical Doctor 70%/60%+5%
Pathology 50%+5%
Sensory Equipment 40%+5%
Zoology 50%+5%
Boxing

Secondary Skills: 
H2H:Basic
Horsemanship:Exotic 30%/20%+5%
W.P. Staff
Gear*Spoiler*
Show


Barnacle Bio-Armor, Stonecaster Pistol w/4clips, Waterjet Gun (Staff), Psycorder, Sea Doctor, Talisman Shell w/Healing Waters (6th level Ocean spell)

Lab equipment kept within a nondescript metal trunk: Surgical Kit, Portable Laboratory, Portable Bio-Scan and Bio-Lab, Portable Tool Kit: (each is a vaguely defined combination of conventional and biomantic equipment, but does include a conventional computer with disc drive) Optics Band (paired to lab computer), Computer Reference Libraries: History of the West, Cooking, Spanish, Law, Cybernetics (Basic)

Backpack, Daypack, Field Medic Kit, basic camping gear including 1 person tent, bedroll, 10 MREs and 20 Meal Bars; survival knife, silver dagger, wooden cross, pocket mirror, a couple changes of clothes

----------


## Lord Bayushi

Intrigued, but we will see what the dice have to say.  Also, I play a human IRL, so I will go with an Ogre.

*Spoiler*
Show

Set 1
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(2d6)[*12*]
(4d6+2)[*23*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(4d6)[*15*]
(2d6+2)[*8*]
(3d6+2)[*11*]

Set 2
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(2d6)[*9*]
(4d6+2)[*20*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(4d6)[*12*]
(2d6+2)[*11*]
(3d6+2)[*12*]

Set 3
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(2d6)[*5*]
(4d6+2)[*18*]
(3d6)[*3*]
(4d6)[*19*]
(2d6+2)[*6*]
(3d6+2)[*15*]

Additional rolls:
(2d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*4*] <- And this is why I don't play games where you roll random stats... most important roll for the character.
(2d6)[*6*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(2d4)[*5*]
(6d6)[*27*]
(1d6)[*4*]


Best of luck.

----------


## Amoren

Drat, don't think I have any of the books on me anymore, otherwise the temptation would be strong. So many fun character ideas I had over an old table top group that played a bunch of Palladium game's over the years.

----------


## Llyarden

I probably should've picked a class before rolling my stats.  I forgot that RCCs have their own stat distributions.

*Spoiler: Rerolling the ones that aren't 3d6+something*
Show

(2d6)[*4*]
(2d6)[*5*]
(2d6)[*10*]

(2d6)[*7*]
(2d6)[*9*]
(2d6)[*4*]

(2d6)[*4*]
(2d6)[*12*]
(2d6)[*11*]

And some miscellany rolls, I don't know if we can roll these 3 times or not.
(1d4)[*1*] (1d4)[*4*] (1d4)[*2*]
(2d4)[*2*] (2d4)[*4*] (2d4)[*5*]
(3d4)[*6*] (3d4)[*6*] (3d4)[*3*]
(1d100)[*100*] (1d100)[*29*] (1d100)[*13*]


Although, uh, I know Rifts has a rather...nonexistent...approach to balance but just to double-check, unless something explicitly states it's only for NPCs (like the Cyber-Snatcher in Bionics), it's available for PCs, right? I found the line that explicitly states that the R.C.C. I was looking at _is_ available for PCs.  These books are not well organised.

EDIT: I don't suppose that there could be some leeway to change skills around from what a class gives?  Especially for R.C.C.s that don't offer any optional skills (and for which you said we weren't allowed to rearrange stat rolls either.)

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I probably should've picked a class before rolling my stats.  I forgot that RCCs have their own stat distributions.
> 
> *Spoiler: Rerolling the ones that aren't 3d6+something*
> Show
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm getting back into this game, and I don't want to get into "can I use X as Y" or "can I treat Y as Z" or "can I take A instead of B" kinds of questions -- I want to try to play how it's written.

----------


## Llyarden

Fair enough.  The perils of thinking of a character before checking whether it's possible to represent mechanically.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Warlawk

So looking at the character ideas already put here I have to wonder, are we just throwing all ideas of balance between characters completely out the window or should we try to keep at least in the same ballpark?

I know the archetype that I want to play in a gish swordsman type ({Scrubbed}) but my original concept of a godling to fill out those mechanics would be pretty out of line with the characters presented so far. I could probably make the character work with something like an atlantean undead slayer or an apok or something like that. 

Alternatively I could go with an Operator/Tech based character that I used for a game that petered out quickly.

I may just create both characters for submission and then whichever would be the better fit could be picked for the game.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> So looking at the character ideas already put here I have to wonder, are we just throwing all ideas of balance between characters completely out the window or should we try to keep at least in the same ballpark?
> 
> I know the archetype that I want to play in a gish swordsman type (****ing weebs!) but my original concept of a godling to fill out those mechanics would be pretty out of line with the characters presented so far. I could probably make the character work with something like an atlantean undead slayer or an apok or something like that. 
> 
> Alternatively I could go with an Operator/Tech based character that I used for a game that petered out quickly.
> 
> I may just create both characters for submission and then whichever would be the better fit could be picked for the game.


Just make what you want -- none of the Palladium systems are balanced between oocs and rccs. I've read some DMs limit the occs to more mundane stuff and exclude things like glitter boys -- but why play Rifts if you're going to do that? The whole point of Rifts is you have a dragon hatchling, a mutant, a high schooler who can cast magic, and a psionic dog in the same party.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Fair enough.  The perils of thinking of a character before checking whether it's possible to represent mechanically.


I'm not in principle opposed to the idea but this system is too hard to start making adjustments like that b/c of the organization issues you're referencing -- the material is wildly distributed over 95 books and it's not easy to check what changing one widget in one area would do in another. I don't want to approve one thing and then have someone else ask me "what about X in Rifts Africa, that doesn't work then..." the whole system is like that, we'd never finish character creation. The base mechanics are not that complicated -- basically percentile rolls and 1d20s, but there are a ton of numbers and moving parts, and it's going to be hard to make adjustments across all those values, and things will interact I'm sure, in unforeseen ways.

----------


## Warlawk

Well, since I'm not 100% settled on what I want to roll I'll go ahead and do stats for several things.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Godling*
Show


Set 1
IQ (4d6)[*13*]
ME (3d6+6)[*13*]
MA(4d6)[*13*]
PS (4d6+6)[*23*]
PP (4d6)[*21*]
PE (4d6+4)[*22*]
PB (4d6+4)[*23*]
SPD (4d6+10)[*20*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*5*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*6*]

Set 2
IQ (4d6)[*13*]
ME (3d6+6)[*17*]
MA(4d6)[*13*]
PS (4d6+6)[*22*]
PP (4d6)[*19*]
PE (4d6+4)[*22*]
PB (4d6+4)[*19*]
SPD (4d6+10)[*24*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*1*], (1d6)[*2*], (1d6)[*2*], (1d6)[*1*]

Set 3
IQ (4d6)[*12*]
ME (3d6+6)[*13*]
MA(4d6)[*10*]
PS (4d6+6)[*18*]
PP (4d6)[*17*]
PE (4d6+4)[*18*]
PB (4d6+4)[*23*]
SPD (4d6+10)[*17*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*2*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*3*], (1d6)[*6*]



*Spoiler: Atlantean Undead Slayer*
Show


Set 1
IQ (3d6+4)[*17*]
ME (4d6+6)[*16*]
MA(3d6+4)[*17*]
PS (4d6+4)[*21*]
PP (3d6)[*8*]
PE (3d6+6)[*23*]
PB (3d6+6)[*17*]
SPD (4d6+6)[*18*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*1*], (1d6)[*5*]

Set 2
IQ (3d6+4)[*16*]
ME (4d6+6)[*16*]
MA(3d6+4)[*18*]
PS (4d6+4)[*11*]
PP (3d6)[*11*]
PE (3d6+6)[*14*]
PB (3d6+6)[*17*]
SPD (4d6+6)[*16*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*3*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*5*], (1d6)[*1*]

Set 3
IQ (3d6+4)[*14*]
ME (4d6+6)[*24*]
MA(3d6+4)[*11*]
PS (4d6+4)[*20*]
PP (3d6)[*16*]
PE (3d6+6)[*10*]
PB (3d6+6)[*14*]
SPD (4d6+6)[*13*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*5*], (1d6)[*1*], (1d6)[*5*], (1d6)[*5*]




*Spoiler: Human Operator*
Show


Set 1
IQ (3d6)[*3*]
ME (3d6)[*16*]
MA(3d6)[*11*]
PS (3d6)[*14*]
PP (3d6)[*6*]
PE (3d6)[*7*]
PB (3d6)[*10*]
SPD (3d6)[*6*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*4*], (1d6)[*4*], (1d6)[*1*], (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Aleph Null

> The main rule book assumes you're playing humans. If you play as another race that has a different spread, then you can't move the stats around, but you can roll three times.


That works yeah.
But what to play hmm

----------


## Alma

I'm looking at generating some sort of magic user.  Beyond that, I'm currently staring at my world books.

----------


## Warlawk

*Spoiler: Skill and RCC bonus rolls*
Show


Godling (1d4)[*1*] Initiative
Godling (2d6+10)[*15*] PS
Godling (1d4)[*4*] PP and (1d6x10)[*20*] Spd

(12d6)[*54*] + (1d8)[*2*] +10 SDC bonus from physical skills

----------


## truemane

Another couple of rolls.

*Spoiler*
Show


(3d6)[*9*]
(2d6)[*9*]
(2d6)[*10*]

----------


## truemane

*SHADOW ("Shade")
WOLF DOG BOY CYBER-KNIGHT
*"If a monster can be a hero, then maybe anyone can."


Three Point Backstory
Created as part of a gene-therapy program meant to reduce aggression. Spent his early life in his creator's life as a servant, cook, butler, bodyguard. Their daughter, as a child, would often play in his shadow when the sun was hot (hence his nickname).This life came to an end when a rude visitor activated his dormant wild ferocity. People died. Things were broken. He was ordered destroyed but they couldn't bear to do it, so he was released into the wild. He lived many years in a semi-feral state until he ran into an old, semi-retired Cyber-Knight who gently drew him out, and eventually helped him become a Cyber-Knight in turn.He hates being alone and is still uncomfortable when he doesn't have a Pack Leader to defer to. He ran with a well-known mercenary company for many years (they woefully mistreated him, but he didn't realize it), but they were recently all killed on a job, leaving him alone once again (unless we're to start already knowing each other, in which case he's new to the group and still adjusting).

*Spoiler: THE SHEET*
Show


Name: Shadow/Shade
Player: truemane

Height: 7ft
Weight: 400 lbs

Description:
A massive, husky, bipedal wolf-man with thick black fur and massive jaws brimming with teeth. He typically wears a suit of heavy armour and carries a plasma rifle slung on his back.

Disposition:
Quiet and careful in word and deed. He stands as though he wants to take up as little room as possible. He takes his position as a Cyber-Knight very seriously, both in terms of the tenets of honour, and as an inspiration and defender of the weak.

OCC: Cyber-Knight
Race: Dog Boy

IQ 14
MA 14
ME 16 (+1 save vs Psionics/Insanity)
PS 37 (+22 damage, Carry 100 times PS, lift twice that, equal to "Extraordinary")
PP 26 (+6 strike, parry, dodge)
PE 23 (+5 save vs magic/poison, +18% save vs coma)
PB 07
Spd 101 (run ~70 mph)

HP: 35
SDC: 133

SPECIAL ABILITIES

1. DOG BOY
Breed: Wolf
Mutant Characteristic: Huge Size

Sense Psychic and Magical Energy (50%/5)
-Powers in Use: 500ft/5
-Track w/Powers not in Use: 60ft/5

Recognize Psychic Scent
-General: 18%/4
-Specific: 12%/2 (+10 with clothing, hair, etc)
-60ft/5

Sense Supernatural Beings (66%/2)
-Track: 45%/5 (76%/3 when powers in use)
-300ft/100 (1200ft/100 when powers in use)


Superior Sense of Smell (76%/3, 300ft/100)
-Specific Odours: 58%/2, 75ft/25
-Track by Smell: 48%/4

Keen Sense of Hearing, Good Sight

2. MUTANT ANIMAL POWERS
Advanced Vision
Beastly Strength
Extra Physical Prowess
Extra Speed
Leaping: Rodent (leap 14ft high, long, half from standing)
Predator Burst (+2 init, +2 attacks for 1st round, +1 attack round 2, can't use again for 2d6 minutes)

3. CYBER KNIGHT
Psi Sword: 4d6 (plus fencing)

SAVE BONUSES
+3 save vs psionics
+2 save vs illusions
+2 save vs mind control
+2 save vs disease
+1 save vs Horror
+5 vs magic
+5 vs poison

HAND-TO-HAND: Martial Arts
Attacks per Melee: 7 (9 1st round, 8 2nd)
Init: +8 (+10 1st round)
Perception: +3
Disarm: +4
Strike: +9 (+12 with sword)
Parry: 13 (+15 with sword)
Dodge: 13
Roll w/Punch: 3
Pull Punch: +7
No penalty while moving (Zen Combat)
+1 strike/parry with knife

SKILLS
Literacy (American) 70%/5
Language: Dragonese: 96%
Language: Spanish 70%/5
+1 Language 70%/5
Anthropology 55%/5
Land Navigation 56%/4
Lore: Demon & Monster 55%/5
Paramedic 60%/5

Climbing 70%/5 (rapel -10)
Gymnastics
-Sense of Balance 65%/5
-Parrallel Bars/Rings 71%/3
-Back Flip 76%/5
-Prowl 45%
Swimming 70%/5
Wilderness Survival 45%/5

Cook* 55%/5
Gardening* 54%/4
Wardrobe and Grooming* 68%/4
Housekeeping* 55%/5
*These skills are of profefssional quality

Pilot: Helicopter 58%/3
Pilot: Hovercraft

Martial Arts
Body Building
Hosemanship: Cyber-Knight
Boxing
Fencing
Wrestling

WP Sword (+3 strike, +2 parry)
WP Quick Draw (+3 initiaitve, included above)
WP Energy Rifle
WP Heavy MD Weapons
WP Energy Pistol
WP Chain (+2 strike)
WP Archery (+2 strike, +1 disarm, ROF: 3)
WP Paired Weapons
WP Shield (+2 parry)
*+1 strike/parry with sword/knife (included, above)

SECONDARY
Hunting
Athletics
Running
Physical Labour

PSIONICS
Master Psionic (10 or higher to save)
ISP: 61

Sense Evil (2)
Sense Magic (3)
Sixth Sense (2)
Empathy (4)
See Aura (6)
See Invisible (4)

Deaden Pain (4)
Healing Touch (6)
Psychic Surgery (14)
Suppress Fear (8)

Mind Block (4)
Telekinesis (varies)
Total Recall (3, 8+1/10lbs)

Bio Manipulation (10)
TK Super (10/100lbs)
Psi-Sword (0)
Psi-Shield (15)

EQUIPMENT
Heavy MD armour (95 MDC, not environmental), Light MD armor (40 MDC), dress clothing, black
clothing.

Gas mask, air filter, tinted goggles, hatchet, knife (or two), 4 wooden stakes, silver cross, first-aid kit, painkiller, tent, knapsack, backpack, saddlebags, two canteens, Two weeks' rations, Geiger counter.

No-Daichi Greatsword
Energy Pistol
Energy Rifle
+3 e-clips

Mode of Transport: Hovercraft?

Credits: 24,000



Notes:
I took a number of liberties during chargen. I didn't break any rules, but I decided a few conflicting things in my favour. I don't think the result is too far over the line, but I welcome any notes.I still have to figure out a few details, mostly equipment.I'd like to have a rail gun, if I could. Especially if shooting across miles of terrain is a big draw for you.I'll probably decide that he attaches himself to one other PC, either in a protective or a service capacity. If anyone wants to volunteer for 'has a 7 foot tall pet wolf post-apoc paladin' duty, let me know.

It's been a while since I've made a character for a Palladium system. I forgot how fun it is!

Let me know if you need anything else!

----------


## Marcarius5555

Is everyone getting stats they can use, or do you feel like if we did something like reroll all ones or something, or give some additional freebie points to distribute after rolling, that would be preferable? There isn't a pt. buy scheme as far as I know, and it doesn't really work well with the different dice for certain races -- like 4d6-6d6 for a stat instead of 3d6. I think the assumption is you are rolling stuff, we can't really get around that.

----------


## Llyarden

Not stats per se but I wouldn't mind being allowed to reroll PPE/ISP/etc once or twice, or maybe take high average like with hitpoints.  I got the minimum values (which admittedly are still respectable because of my RCC).

Speaking of which, I need to do my PPE and HP rolls for being level 3.

PPE (2d6 per extra level): (4d6)[*14*]
HP (1d6 per extra level): (2d6)[*7*]

Also, uh, I just noticed something - in After The Bomb, Crushing Strength is stated to be the same as Supernatural Strength, but confers the ability to carry 300xPS and lift 500xPS.  In Rifts, however, Supernatural Strength only lets you carry 50xPS.  Which of the two are we using?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Not stats per se but I wouldn't mind being allowed to reroll PPE/ISP/etc once or twice, or maybe take high average like with hitpoints.  I got the minimum values (which admittedly are still respectable because of my RCC).
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to do my PPE and HP rolls for being level 3.
> 
> PPE (2d6 per extra level): [roll0]
> HP (1d6 per extra level): [roll1]
> 
> Also, uh, I just noticed something - in After The Bomb, Crushing Strength is stated to be the same as Supernatural Strength, but confers the ability to carry 300xPS and lift 500xPS.  In Rifts, however, Supernatural Strength only lets you carry 50xPS.  Which of the two are we using?


Use the crushing strength values 300xps/500xps lift -- I'm sure there's dozens of things like this where the books just aren't edited well or don't match up

----------


## Llyarden

Okay, so I have no idea if I've actually understood how these mechanics work, because it's not entirely clear, and I'm mostly assuming I'm right because of some mentions in the more fluffy segments.

I've also basically just stolen truemane's sheet format lol.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Name: Agave/Aisha
Player: Llyarden

Height: 5'6
Weight: 180lbs (much heavier than she looks.  Do not point it out.)

Description:
A slim woman dressed in light, loose clothes, with long, tangled brown hair that she always tries to tie up in a ponytail and always fails to.  Her most immediately obvious feature is the intricate eye tattoo on her forehead with three lines emanating from it - left, right and up.  She usually wears gloves, which conceal the tattoos she has on the back of each hand.  Her only apparent weapon is an energy pistol, with most of the rest of her possessions being simple survival gear.

Disposition:
Confident and exuberant, Agave (a name she took when she started following the traditions of the biomancers) could oft be mistaken for being naive and out of her depth...but usually people only make that mistake once.  She is, however, a bit of a klutz, especially when she's in a settlement; it's a rare day she doesn't fall over _something_ on one of her trips to trade for supplies.

R.C.C. Chiang-Ku

IQ 14
MA 24 (80% trust/intimidate)
ME 12
PS 28 (+13 dmg, Supernatural Strength)
PP 9
PE 14
PB 9
Spd 12

P.P.E. 54
I.S.P 60

MDC 307 (407 in true form)

SPECIAL ABILITIES

CHIANG-KU
Impervious to poison/toxins/drugs/gases
Nightvision 90ft
See Invisible
Fire/Cold Resistant
Bioregeneration 1d4x10/10 mins
Metamorphosis (imitate 20%)
Tattoo Magic (2nd-level tattoo: flaming shield)
Magic Knowledge (Biomancer: Acceptor)
- Sense Supernatural Evil 1200ft
- Communication with Plants/Animals 80ft (45%/22% calm)
- Healing Touch (3d4, 3/day)
- Gift of Nature
- Create Bio-Weapons
- Magic Knowledge
- - Chameleon (6)
- - Climb (3)
- - Commune with Nature (2)
- - Weather Sense (1)
- - Chitin (15)
- - Weave Plants (15)
- - Plant Virtual Sight (6)
- - Energy Bolt (5)
- - Forest Concealment (15)
- - Carpet of Adhesion (10)
- - Cure Minor Disorders (10)
- - Magic Net (7)

SAVE BONUSES: (N.B. I'm currently assuming that I only get my R.C.C. save bonuses, and don't also get the ones from the class whose magic I learn, even though they're considered part of the magic powers.)
+1 vs magic
+2 save vs Horror

HAND-TO-HAND: Martial Arts
Attacks per Melee: 5
Init: +0
Perception: +0
Disarm: -2
Strike: +0 (+2 with unarmed, swords, energy pistols, energy rifles, +1 with knives and handguns)
Parry: +1 (+3 unarmed or with knives, +2 with sword) (+2 with a shield)
Dodge: +4
Roll w/Punch: +4
Pull Punch: +4

SKILLS (-15/-5% from PP already included)
Language: Dragonese/Elven 98%
Language: All others 98%
Literacy: 82%
Basic Brewing 45/50%/5 (+5 to Holistic Medicine, includes +10 from Holistic Medicine)
Cooking 45%/5
Gardening 44%/4
Housekeeping 45%/5
Play Musical Instrument (any) 45%/5
Recycle 40%/5
Sewing 50%/5
Sing 45%/5
Wardrobe and Grooming 58%/4 (+1 PB, +2 Disguise, Impersonation, Performance, Undercover Ops, Seduction)
Math: Basic 65%/5
Art 55%/5
Land Navigation 44%/4
Wilderness Survival 40%/4
Streetwise 24%/4 (+10% to ID undercover agents)
Disguise 42% (includes +2 from Wardrobe and Grooming, +5 to Undercover Ops and Impersonation)
Holistic Medicine 45/35%/5 (includes +5 from Basic Brewing, +10 to Brewing)
Climbing 55%/5
Lore (Faeries & Creatures of Magic) 50%/5
Lore (Demons & Monsters [South America]) 40%/5
Lore (Magic) 50%/5 (automatically recognises magic circles, rune weapons and enchantment)
Research 65%/5 (+5 to Law, Impersonation and History)
Automobile 64%/2
Combat Driving 
WP Swords (+2 to strike, +1 to parry)
WP Knives (+1 to strike, +2 to parry, +2 to strike when thrown)
WP Shields (+2 to parry, +1 to strike)
WP Energy Pistol (+2 to strike)
WP Handguns (+1 to strike)
WP Energy Rifle (+1 to strike)

SECONDARY
Athletics
Body-Building
Aerobic Athletics (Sense of Balance 30%)
Swimming 50%

PSIONICS (Major Psionic)
- Psychic Diagnosis (4)
- Psychic Purification (8)
- Psychic Surgery (14)
- Telekinetic Push (4)
- Telekinesis (varies)
- Intuitive Combat (10)
- Mask ISP (7)
- Mask PPE (4)
- See Aura (6)

EQUIPMENT
NG-45LP Long Pistol
2 Knives
MP-10 Caseless Pistol
NG-52 Survival Pack
600 credits


*Spoiler: Three Bullet Point Background*
Show

- Aisha came to South America out of idle curiosity to see what had been achieved with the teachings that had been passed on by her ancestors.  Upon discovering what the Splurgoth had done with it, she was horrified, and quickly ended up allying with the biomancers due to their shared hatred of biowizardy.  For a time she was just an ally, but after a couple of decades she found that she quite liked working with the biomancers and trained to learn their magic herself.
- Nowadays, she mostly works as a guide for mercenaries, hiding her true nature unless she has no other choice and explaining her superhuman abilities as the results of her biomancer training - if pressed, particularly about those that know the significance of her tattoo magic, she claims that she escaped from the Splurgoth before being fully transformed/conditioned and then was taken in by a biomancer enclave.
- She's a couple of centuries old, and regularly changes her apparent human identity to avoid suspicion.  As far as people are concerned, 'Agave' is a pseudonym for a biomancer who passes their knowledge and name alike down to a successor.


A stray d6 I forgot to roll: (1d6)[*3*]
And my money: (2d6)[*11*]x100

----------


## truemane

> Is everyone getting stats they can use, or do you feel like if we did something like reroll all ones or something, or give some additional freebie points to distribute after rolling, that would be preferable? There isn't a pt. buy scheme as far as I know, and it doesn't really work well with the different dice for certain races -- like 4d6-6d6 for a stat instead of 3d6. I think the assumption is you are rolling stuff, we can't really get around that.


I think re-rolling 1's is a great idea no matter what. For stats in particular, but also for any "important" roll (like that 1d4x100 MDC dragons get, or a Magic User's PPE, etc).

A couple of things I've done in the past for stats:Add up all the d6's from their stats and roll them as a big pool, and then assign to taste (you can only assign two numbers to a 2d6 stat, but you can choose whatever two you want)Have people start at a slightly higher level but have the option to sacrifice levels for +X points to assign where you want (For Rifts I generally went with +10 or +15). This gives some options for both the more level-dependent classes vs the more stat-dependent classes. Level progression in Palladium games (especially Rifts) is both linear and incremental, so a mixed level party isn't usually an issue.Let players pick X number of attributes and assume one of the d6's in that roll is a six. So, they can roll 6+2d6 instead of 3d6.

In my experience, Rifts is so batpoop insane and impossible to balance or contain even under ideal circumstances, that things are more fun when I give the players lots of options and just roll with whatever foolishness comes out the other end.




> Okay, so I have no idea if I've actually understood how these mechanics work, because it's not entirely clear, and I'm mostly assuming I'm right...


I think that's basically Palladium's tagline!

And you made a Chiang-Ku Dragon! They are my all-time favourite thing in Rifts. I love dragons and I love shape-shifting, so they're totally my jam. That's what I've played the last couple of times I played Rifts.

I'm excited!

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I think re-rolling 1's is a great idea no matter what. For stats in particular, but also for any "important" roll (like that 1d4x100 MDC dragons get, or a Magic User's PPE, etc).
> 
> A couple of things I've done in the past for stats:Add up all the d6's from their stats and roll them as a big pool, and then assign to taste (you can only assign two numbers to a 2d6 stat, but you can choose whatever two you want)Have people start at a slightly higher level but have the option to sacrifice levels for +X points to assign where you want (For Rifts I generally went with +10 or +15). This gives some options for both the more level-dependent classes vs the more stat-dependent classes. Level progression in Palladium games (especially Rifts) is both linear and incremental, so a mixed level party isn't usually an issue.Let players pick X number of attributes and assume one of the d6's in that roll is a six. So, they can roll 6+2d6 instead of 3d6.
> 
> In my experience, Rifts is so batpoop insane and impossible to balance or contain even under ideal circumstances, that things are more fun when I give the players lots of options and just roll with whatever foolishness comes out the other end.
> 
> 
> I think that's basically Palladium's tagline!
> 
> ...


I think I like the 5d6 = 6+4d6 solution, that's pretty easy to implement.

----------


## Alma

Rolling True Atlantean, we'll go Mystic Knight because I've been hankering to do one of the wicked knights (we'll temper that alignment though, someone having a crisis of conscience).

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Set 1
IQ (3d6+4)[*14*]
ME (4d6+6)[*20*]
MA (3d6+4)[*15*]
PS (4d6+4)[*13*]
PP (3d6)[*6*]
PE (3d6+6)[*16*]
PB (3d6+6)[*12*]
Spd (4d6+6)[*24*]

Set 2
IQ (3d6+4)[*14*]
ME (4d6+6)[*19*]
MA (3d6+4)[*14*]
PS (4d6+4)[*19*]
PP (3d6)[*16*]
PE (3d6+6)[*17*]
PB (3d6+6)[*16*]
Spd (4d6+6)[*22*]

Set 3
IQ (3d6+4)[*13*]
ME (4d6+6)[*20*]
MA (3d6+4)[*18*]
PS (4d6+4)[*19*]
PP (3d6)[*10*]
PE (3d6+6)[*18*]
PB (3d6+6)[*14*]
Spd (4d6+6)[*21*]

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *SHADOW ("Shade")
> WOLF DOG BOY CYBER-KNIGHT
> *"If a monster can be a hero, then maybe anyone can."
> 
> 
> Three Point Backstory
> Created as part of a gene-therapy program meant to reduce aggression. Spent his early life in his creator's life as a servant, cook, butler, bodyguard. Their daughter, as a child, would often play in his shadow when the sun was hot (hence his nickname).This life came to an end when a rude visitor activated his dormant wild ferocity. People died. Things were broken. He was ordered destroyed but they couldn't bear to do it, so he was released into the wild. He lived many years in a semi-feral state until he ran into an old, semi-retired Cyber-Knight who gently drew him out, and eventually helped him become a Cyber-Knight in turn.He hates being alone and is still uncomfortable when he doesn't have a Pack Leader to defer to. He ran with a well-known mercenary company for many years (they woefully mistreated him, but he didn't realize it), but they were recently all killed on a job, leaving him alone once again (unless we're to start already knowing each other, in which case he's new to the group and still adjusting).
> 
> *Spoiler: THE SHEET*
> ...


Sorry I didn't see the question at first in there -- you can have a railgun. I'll probably be lenient of giving people some extra equipment, I just thought I need to put a value in to give everyone something to work with.

----------


## Warlawk

> I think I like the 5d6 = 6+4d6 solution, that's pretty easy to implement.


So are we going to implement this, where 1 die is considered to be a 6? For other dice are we rerolling 1s? The attribute set I rolled for potentially making an operator was just... horrid, died at birth, lol.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> So are we going to implement this, where 1 die is considered to be a 6? For other dice are we rerolling 1s? The attribute set I rolled for potentially making an operator was just... horrid, died at birth, lol.


It looked like the values were pretty high replacing 1 d6 in a set with a +6. Do that and see if it makes a more viable character -- you'll have to roll new sets to use that.

----------


## truemane

I'm pretty happy with the way everything came out, but in that Palladium spirit, I'll roll three sets of 2d6+6 just to see what happens.

*Spoiler*
Show


Set One
(2d6+6)[*12*]
(2d6+6)[*18*]
(2d6+6)[*15*]
(2d6+6)[*12*]
(2d6+6)[*15*]
(2d6+6)[*12*]
(2d6+6)[*18*]
(2d6+6)[*16*]

Set Two
(2d6+6)[*8*]
(2d6+6)[*11*]
(2d6+6)[*13*]
(2d6+6)[*17*]
(2d6+6)[*16*]
(2d6+6)[*15*]
(2d6+6)[*15*]
(2d6+6)[*10*]

Set Three
(2d6+6)[*11*]
(2d6+6)[*8*]
(2d6+6)[*15*]
(2d6+6)[*12*]
(2d6+6)[*12*]
(2d6+6)[*8*]
(2d6+6)[*12*]
(2d6+6)[*16*]

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I'm pretty happy with the way everything came out, but in that Palladium spirit, I'll roll three sets of 2d6+6 just to see what happens.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Set One
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> ...


Dog boy is also an Occ though right? Are you a dog boy and a cyberknight? how does your build work?

----------


## truemane

I took the racial components of the Dog Boy, and the skills and abilities of the Cyber Knight. The book says that Dog Boy isn't an RCC, and a Dog Boy could pursue other occupations.

And I also 'built' a mutant wolf from the After the Bomb book as well. That's where the really high speed comes from.

I'm quite pleased with the outcome. Even though, really, I'm mostly just a tall guy with a 4D6 MDC sword who can run really fast.

----------


## Warlawk

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Godling*
Show


Set 1
IQ (3d6+6)[*18*]
ME (2d6+12)[*18*]
MA (3d6+6)[*16*]
PS (3d6+12)[*24*]
PP (3d6+6)[*14*]
PE (3d6+10)[*17*]
PB (3d6+10)[*21*]
SPD (3d6+16)[*26*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*3*], (1d6)[*1*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*2*]

Set 2

IQ (3d6+6)[*19*]
ME (2d6+12)[*18*]
MA (3d6+6)[*17*]
PS (3d6+12)[*22*]
PP (3d6+6)[*15*]
PE (3d6+10)[*22*]
PB (3d6+10)[*24*]
SPD (3d6+16)[*22*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*4*], (1d6)[*4*], (1d6)[*2*], (1d6)[*6*]

Set 3

IQ (3d6+6)[*15*]
ME (2d6+12)[*20*]
MA (3d6+6)[*16*]
PS (3d6+12)[*24*]
PP (3d6+6)[*17*]
PE (3d6+10)[*24*]
PB (3d6+10)[*22*]
SPD (3d6+16)[*27*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*3*], (1d6)[*3*], (1d6)[*2*]


*Spoiler: Atlantean Undead Slayer*
Show


Set 1
IQ (2d6+10)[*17*]
ME (3d6+12)[*22*]
MA (2d6+10)[*20*]
PS (3d6+10)[*18*]
PP [(2d6+6)[*13*]
PE (2d6+12)[*19*]
PB (2d6+12)[*16*]
SPD (3d6+12)[*22*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*1*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*5*]

Set 2
IQ (2d6+10)[*14*]
ME (3d6+12)[*17*]
MA (2d6+10)[*17*]
PS (3d6+10)[*22*]
PP [(2d6+6)[*11*]
PE (2d6+12)[*21*]
PB (2d6+12)[*20*]
SPD (3d6+12)[*23*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*4*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*2*], (1d6)[*5*]

Set 3
IQ (2d6+10)[*15*]
ME (3d6+12)[*18*]
MA (2d6+10)[*13*]
PS (3d6+10)[*18*]
PP [(2d6+6)[*10*]
PE (2d6+12)[*19*]
PB (2d6+12)[*22*]
SPD (3d6+12)[*23*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*1*], (1d6)[*2*], (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*3*]



*Spoiler: Human Operator*
Show


Set 1
IQ (2d6+6)[*10*]
ME (2d6+6)[*17*]
MA (2d6+6)[*17*]
PS (2d6+6)[*11*]
PP [(2d6+6)[*10*]
PE (2d6+6)[*14*]
PB (2d6+6)[*16*]
SPD (2d6+6)[*11*]

Additional rolls for any 16+ (1d6)[*6*], (1d6)[*2*], (1d6)[*3*], (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Llyarden

> It looked like the values were pretty high replacing 1 d6 in a set with a +6. Do that and see if it makes a more viable character -- you'll have to roll new sets to use that.


I'm confused, should it be seven sets of 3d6 and one set of 2d6+6?  (Adjusted as necessary for RCCs.)  Everyone seems to be rolling 8 sets of 2d6+6.

----------


## Warlawk

Got some news that's likely to have me extremely busy for an indeterminate amount of time so I'm going to withdraw, happy gaming!

----------


## Aleph Null

I don't want to step on anyone's toes but I'm known to miss stuff when reading threads  there was one player who wanted a godling but they're no longer able to play, correct?

Also, I'm unsure if you clarified this earlier, but are we allowed to basically just play anything that doesn't explicitly say it isn't to be used for PCs, or does it have to specifically say that it's usable as a PC? E.g. Spirits of Light, which are fully statted out (and even stated to use the exp curve of a paladin) but the book is very wishywashy about whether they are playable, with a "maybe, but it might be broken" paragraph basically being the only thing there.
Either way I'm fine but would just like a bit more clarification there

----------


## Lord Bayushi

Hmm, seems the character creation rules have been updated, leaving my previous rolls invalid...  Lets try again with a much more South American concept.

*Spoiler*
Show

(2d6+8)[*11*]
(3d6+6)[*13*]
(2d6+6)[*11*]
(2d6+6)[*13*]
(2d6+8)[*13*]
(4d6+6)[*18*]
(1d6+6)[*9*]
(3d6+6)[*20*]
I choose you
(2d6+8)[*17*]
(3d6+6)[*17*]
(2d6+6)[*13*]
(2d6+6)[*14*]
(2d6+8)[*12*]
(4d6+6)[*23*]
(1d6+6)[*11*]
(3d6+6)[*15*]

(2d6+8)[*16*]
(3d6+6)[*15*]
(2d6+6)[*16*]
(2d6+6)[*10*]
(2d6+8)[*12*]
(4d6+6)[*24*]
(1d6+6)[*8*]
(3d6+6)[*16*]

Other rolls:
(2d6)[*6*]
(12d4)[*26*]
(2d6+12)[*19*]
(1d100)[*92*]
(1d100)[*30*]
(1d100)[*18*]
(4d6)[*12*]
(5d4+5)[*17*]
(3d4)[*8*]
(10d6)[*36*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(2d4)[*6*]


Meh, stuff I can work with.

----------


## Llyarden

Hmm, I actually quite like my current set of stats, but I guess I'll reroll to comply with the new chargen rules.

*Spoiler: More Dice*
Show

Set 1:
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(2d6)[*10*]
(1d6+6)[*7*]
(2d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*16*]

Set 2:
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*17*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*17*]
(2d6)[*6*]
(1d6+6)[*11*]
(2d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*8*]

Set 3:
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(2d6)[*7*]
(1d6+6)[*11*]
(2d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Llyarden

And of course I forgot about the exploding dice again.

(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*4*]

And a few more in case _those_ explode too.

(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*1*]

EDIT: Okay, I think I've changed my stats to fit the new rolls.  Hopefully I haven't lost any modifiers in the process.  Agave is now super personable I guess.

----------


## Alma

New rolls for updated character creation:

*Spoiler:  True Atlantean*
Show


Set 1
IQ (2d6+10)[*17*]
ME (3d6+12)[*23*]
MA (2d6+10)[*17*]
PS (3d6+10)[*20*]
PP (2d6+6)[*17*]
PE (2d6+12)[*20*]
PB (2d6+12)[*14*]
Spd (3d6+12)[*27*]

Set 2
IQ (2d6+10)[*17*]
ME (3d6+12)[*20*]
MA (2d6+10)[*14*]
PS (3d6+10)[*17*]
PP (2d6+6)[*11*]
PE (2d6+12)[*19*]
PB (2d6+12)[*14*]
Spd (3d6+12)[*20*]

Set 3
IQ (2d6+10)[*20*]
ME (3d6+12)[*22*]
MA (2d6+10)[*17*]
PS (3d6+10)[*21*]
PP (2d6+6)[*12*]
PE (2d6+12)[*15*]
PB (2d6+12)[*17*]
Spd (3d6+12)[*24*]



Going set 1

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I don't want to step on anyone's toes but I'm known to miss stuff when reading threads  there was one player who wanted a godling but they're no longer able to play, correct?
> 
> Also, I'm unsure if you clarified this earlier, but are we allowed to basically just play anything that doesn't explicitly say it isn't to be used for PCs, or does it have to specifically say that it's usable as a PC? E.g. Spirits of Light, which are fully statted out (and even stated to use the exp curve of a paladin) but the book is very wishywashy about whether they are playable, with a "maybe, but it might be broken" paragraph basically being the only thing there.
> Either way I'm fine but would just like a bit more clarification there


The whole idea of Rifts is to be gonzo and have a completely miscellaneous party of stuff -- but there still needs to be some kind of gentleman's agreement about not just breaking the system and making stuff unfun for the other players. 

There are 100+ occs and rccs -- I can't go through and makes list of everything, it's too much work. I can offer the following guidelines. I think potential players should think carefully about anything that's any kind of hive-mind, cohort-based concept where you control more than 2 characters (I think a character and their mount makes sense, more than that starts to get silly), as well as anything that's actually a god. I'd have to see the reference to the specific thing you're discussing. For the record -- I was going to encourage the player who dropped out to use one of the options besides godling before they dropped out. The spirit of light sounds like a similar issue, and I'd encourage you to pick something else that sounds like a more normal power level that won't completely efface all the other pcs.

----------


## Alma

Part of what's taking me so long to get a full sheet down is I'm kind of gauging off what others are playing and planning some of my options accordingly.  My OCC has access to some scary gear if I want but if people are doing more low powered stuff I'll pick more reasonable options.  I'm also trying to grab some skill selections to cover some areas others aren't (I might have a magic user who can actually pilot power armor if needed, for instance).

----------


## Aleph Null

> The whole idea of Rifts is to be gonzo and have a completely miscellaneous party of stuff -- but there still needs to be some kind of gentleman's agreement about not just breaking the system and making stuff unfun for the other players. 
> 
> There are 100+ occs and rccs -- I can't go through and makes list of everything, it's too much work. I can offer the following guidelines. I think potential players should think carefully about anything that's any kind of hive-mind, cohort-based concept where you control more than 2 characters (I think a character and their mount makes sense, more than that starts to get silly), as well as anything that's actually a god. I'd have to see the reference to the specific thing you're discussing. For the record -- I was going to encourage the player who dropped out to use one of the options besides godling before they dropped out. The spirit of light sounds like a similar issue, and I'd encourage you to pick something else that sounds like a more normal power level that won't completely efface all the other pcs.


I'm not sure, but honestly godlings don't break the balance much more than, say, dragon hatchlings (and the latter also has the potential to ascend to sheer ridiculousness when reaching high levels and becoming an adult). Spirits of light have the sort of power level a godling has in most cases, but they're worse at magic (or more accurately, have access to fewer spell options) and better at killing undead and supernatural evil (well, some of them are). Of course, there's a lot less variance because their attributes are a fixed, high number plus a small die roll rather than a large amount of dice, and their base PPE/ISP and MDC are entirely fixed if I recall correctly.
In all honesty I haven't checked in a hot minute, so I might be incorrect about some of this. Give me a bit to do that

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I'm not sure, but honestly godlings don't break the balance much more than, say, dragon hatchlings (and the latter also has the potential to ascend to sheer ridiculousness when reaching high levels and becoming an adult). Spirits of light have the sort of power level a godling has in most cases, but they're worse at magic (or more accurately, have access to fewer spell options) and better at killing undead and supernatural evil (well, some of them are). Of course, there's a lot less variance because their attributes are a fixed, high number plus a small die roll rather than a large amount of dice, and their base PPE/ISP and MDC are entirely fixed if I recall correctly.
> In all honesty I haven't checked in a hot minute, so I might be incorrect about some of this. Give me a bit to do that


Again, I need the reference for what book this is in to make a decision -- but I'd also prepare some other options, as it sounds like it's on the fence of being a playable option. 

If you're completely wedded to this one option, then I need to look at it and see the actual wording. Fair warning -- I'm going to look at it and give a decision, and that will be it; I'm not going to be willing to have a long back and forth about whether it's allowed, and go through a lot of pro/con arguments like the stuff you're doing here, so if you feel that's what you're looking for in terms of interaction in the recruitment thread, this won't be a good DM/pc fit for a game.

----------


## Llyarden

While I think about it, since as a biomancer (sort of) Agave can tap into ley lines and therefore easily get the PPE to cast the rituals, would it be plausible for her to start with some of the biomancer's special weapons/armour?  I don't _really_ need them, but it would seem fitting that she might have used the ritual at some point in the past century or so rather than rely on the magic she's kinda trying to keep hidden..

----------


## Aleph Null

> Again, I need the reference for what book this is in to make a decision -- but I'd also prepare some other options, as it sounds like it's on the fence of being a playable option. 
> 
> If you're completely wedded to this one option, then I need to look at it and see the actual wording. Fair warning -- I'm going to look at it and give a decision, and that will be it; I'm not going to be willing to have a long back and forth about whether it's allowed, and go through a lot of pro/con arguments like the stuff you're doing here, so if you feel that's what you're looking for in terms of interaction in the recruitment thread, this won't be a good DM/pc fit for a game.


Nyeh, I read through it again and there's too much to sort out to be worth the trouble. I'd kinda rather play a godling anyway.

*Spoiler: Le Dice*
Show


*Spoiler: Set the First (AKA Set Sr.)*
Show


I.Q., P.P., M.A.
(3d6+6)[*18*]
(3d6+6)[*20*]
(3d6+6)[*15*]
P.S.
(3d6+12)[*22*]
M.E.
(2d6+12)[*18*]
P.E., P.B.
(3d6+10)[*19*]
(3d6+10)[*15*]
P.S. 
(3d6+16)[*27*]


*Spoiler: Set the Second (AKA Set Jr.)*
Show


I.Q., P.P., M.A.
(3d6+6)[*16*]
(3d6+6)[*19*]
(3d6+6)[*20*]
P.S.
(3d6+12)[*21*]
M.E.
(2d6+12)[*19*]
P.E., P.B.
(3d6+10)[*21*]
(3d6+10)[*17*]
P.S. 
(3d6+16)[*29*]


*Spoiler: Set the Third*
Show


I.Q., P.P., M.A.
(3d6+6)[*19*]
(3d6+6)[*13*]
(3d6+6)[*18*]
P.S.
(3d6+12)[*21*]
M.E.
(2d6+12)[*17*]
P.E., P.B.
(3d6+10)[*20*]
(3d6+10)[*15*]
P.S. 
(3d6+16)[*24*]

----------


## Aleph Null

Addendum: That last roll (the 3d6+16) should be SPD. I derped.
Probably gonna use the second array, so IQ 19, PP 20, MA 16, PS 21, ME 19, PE 21, PB 17, SPD 29, before any modifiers from shenanigans like skills and godling powers.

----------


## Curbludgeon

It kind of sounds like godlings are being actively discouraged. Even demigods are capable of leveraging some serious shenanigans in comparison to most characters, which in many cases can exceed that which godlings are capable of.

I'd note that the vast majority of Biomancy items described in South America 1 and Lemuria are explicitly only creatable by NPCs. There are some real beauts in there; the Bio-Armors are regenerating power armor which grant piloting bonuses like attacks/melee without requiring a skill, and there's a bio-energy bow which is about as efficient in PPE usage as it gets.

----------


## Aleph Null

> It kind of sounds like godlings are being actively discouraged. Even demigods are capable of leveraging some serious shenanigans in comparison to most characters, which in many cases can exceed that which godlings are capable of.
> 
> I'd note that the vast majority of Biomancy items described in South America 1 and Lemuria are explicitly only creatable by NPCs. There are some real beauts in there; the Bio-Armors are regenerating power armor which grant piloting bonuses like attacks/melee without requiring a skill, and there's a bio-energy bow which is about as efficient in PPE usage as it gets.


Nyeh. 
TBH I don't enjoy being told what I should and shouldn't / can and can't play, which is part of why I like gonzo RIFTS games

Also, for crafting -- I am actually not sure if RIFTS does this too, but I remember the Palladium Fantasy specifically bars PCs from crafting because "It's NPC work that doesn't require adventuring" (they neglect the existence of downtime and crafting on the road, in addition to the possibility that alchemists shouldn't be the only ones able to craft items -- they'd just be better at it). So it doesn't surprise me that they did that with these items as well. Of course, I'm sure the main reason they don't allow PCs to craft is to preserve the awe factor of magic, but D&D 5e did the same thing for a while and people bashed it for that, so IDK.
Not a huge deal, though...I think you're usually able to buy those sorts of things for a set price, but some of them you would actually have to look for and can't find on open market. There's a pretty nice power armor that allows supernatural P.S. to be used with it, but it's not usually easy to find (and is also very big). Still interesting to look at tho

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Nyeh. 
> TBH I don't enjoy being told what I should and shouldn't / can and can't play, which is part of why I like gonzo RIFTS games
> 
> Also, for crafting -- I am actually not sure if RIFTS does this too, but I remember the Palladium Fantasy specifically bars PCs from crafting because "It's NPC work that doesn't require adventuring" (they neglect the existence of downtime and crafting on the road, in addition to the possibility that alchemists shouldn't be the only ones able to craft items -- they'd just be better at it). So it doesn't surprise me that they did that with these items as well. Of course, I'm sure the main reason they don't allow PCs to craft is to preserve the awe factor of magic, but D&D 5e did the same thing for a while and people bashed it for that, so IDK.
> Not a huge deal, though...I think you're usually able to buy those sorts of things for a set price, but some of them you would actually have to look for and can't find on open market. There's a pretty nice power armor that allows supernatural P.S. to be used with it, but it's not usually easy to find (and is also very big). Still interesting to look at tho


*TBH I don't enjoy being told what I should and shouldn't / can and can't play, which is part of why I like gonzo RIFTS games*

Yeah, I'm aware of this from your posts in the 3.5 recruitments which are high level/gonzo stuff -- which is why I'm trying to head off the idea we're going to have a long argument/debate about it where you present analyses of tables and relative values and stuff. I don't have time and energy for that. You're welcome to play if you can get on board with the kind of game I'm running here, but not if you want to argue and be upset about not being able to play a god. You seem to be exclusively interested in the most semi-legal or over powered options, and that honestly concerns me in terms of playing well with the rest of the party. There are lots of interesting race options that aren't dragons/gods other boss monster concepts. There's an occ in South America which is a dino rider, for example, where you get to play the dinosaur as well. Rifts is not a game with any balance, and it's easy to break it over your knee, and I don't want one pc trying to steal the 'main character' spot from everyone else and make it not fun and have everyone else quit.

There's a difference between being limited to mundane occs and wanting to play old ones/splugorth/dragons/elder evils/things that are 100' tall, hive minds, etc. that will easily eclipse the rest of the party. As I said, I can't make a list of allowed stuff because there's 95 books with hundreds of options -- but anything that has a note about 'maybe this isn't appropriate' or seems like a boss monster build, that's not going to work well in a party -- hydras, hive minds, 100 ft. tall/long things, things are gods or god like entities, cohort builds -- just ask yourself if the given idea has any way to operate in a party or if it seems like it's a concept that's likely to eclipse everyone else or cause issues.

----------


## Lord Bayushi

Gregorio de Salinas Varona la Brujo Escamosa
Begrudgingly goes by "Sal" among the uncultured masses


Three Point Backstory
Originally born in Arzno, learned his trade and began working with mercenaries throughout the new west.  A mission in the vampire kingdoms went very wrong, driving the survivors south.  Eventually split off from the fragmented group to seek out rumors of the lizard man kingdom of Lagarto.Settled in Lagarto for a time, mainly working alongside Kittani technicians upkeeping military equipment.  He and other Lyvorrkians were often approached by the Dragonwright government to help quell uprisings using their psychic talents.  When he refused due to the dishonorable nature of the request, he was persecuted for a time, then eventually nearly assassinated.  He fled south with a stolen bot to avoid further attempts.He has travelled throughout the Silver River Republics, fascinated by the wide-spread Techno-Wizardry of New Babylon and the mutant society of Achilles.  He is currently offering his services as a mercenary in defense against the Larhold threat so he can earn capital and a reputation that will give him future opportunities in the region.

*Spoiler: Character Sheet*
Show

*Gregorio de Salinas Varona la Brujo Escamosa*  (Lyvorrkian Techno-Wizard)
*Basic Information*Race: Lyvorrk (WB 30 pg 130)
Alignment: Aberrant
Attributes: IQ 12, ME 17, MA 13, PS 16 (Augmented), PP 18, PE 25, PB 11, SPD 15
Attribute Bonuses: +1 to Save vs. Psionics/Insanity, +1 to SDC Damage, +2 to Strike, Parry, and Dodge, +20% Save vs Coma/Death, +5 to Save vs. Magic/Poison
Size: 5'8" Tall, Tail is 6'5" Long
Weight: 158 lbs
MDC: 54 (+2d4 per additional lvl)
Horror Factor: 12
PPE: 149 (+2d6 per additional lvl)

Description: Looking something like a velociraptor man, Sal is usually draped in dark robes, black with a dark green trim baring arcane markings in very dark red.  His scales are sea-green with black markings and spines along his back turning to lighter shades of green along his belly.  He has large lime-green eyes and a very red forked tongue.  His talons are black and well manicured so as not to impede his work.

Disposition: Arrogant and overly formal in most environments, often laments his fall from grace and how he must now slum with the likes of whomever.  Makes a big deal about keeping his word, but always brings up when it is a bad idea also.  Suffers the warm-bloods because, where would they be without him?

Insanity: Obsession: Craves Power and Wealth
Average Life Span: 100+6d6 years
Natural Abilities: Minimal need for food and water, can survive drinking as little as a pint of water a month, derives moisture from food, usually swallowed rodents and insects.  Regenerates 1d6+6 MDC per 4 hours (takes twice as long in cold weather), can regrow fingers, toes, hands, feet, tail, teeth, and tongue, but not limbs or eyes.  Tail is semi-prehensile.  Good burrower, not adversely affected by heat as high as 140 degrees Fahrenheit.

*OCC: Techno-Wizard* (RUE pg 126)Experience Level: 3rd
Magic Bonuses: +2 to Save vs Horror Factor, +2 to Save vs Possession or Mind Control, +1 to Save vs Magic (+1 at lvls 7, 10, and 13), +3 on Perception Rolls that involve magic, machines, or their combination

OCC Skills:
Literacy in Spanish (+10%) 65+5%
Language: Spanish 98%
Language: Dragonese/Elven (+15%) 74+3%
Language: Techno-Can (+15%) 74+3%
Radio: Basic (+10%) 70+5%
Computer Operation (+5%) 60+5%
Computer Programing (+5%) 50+5%
Computer Repair (+10%) 55+5%
Basic Electronics (+15%) 60+5%
Mechanical Engineer (+20%) 60+5%
Techno-Wizard Construction (+10%) 86+2%
Sensory Equipment (+10%) 55+5%
Math: Basic (+20%) 80+5%
Land Navigation (+5%) 57+4%
Pilot: Robots and Power Armor (+5%) 70+3%
Robot Combat: Elite (Carnosaurus Kittani Series) (3rd; +1 Attack [+1 additional at 5th and 10th lvls], +1 to Initiative, +2 to Strike and Parry, +1 to Dodge, +1 to Roll w/ Punch)
WP: Knife (3rd; +1 to Strike, +2 to Parry, +2 to Strike when Thrown)
WP: Energy Pistol (3rd; +2 to Strike)

OCC Related Skills:
Electrical Engineer (+10%) 60+5%
Robot Electronics (+10%) 55+5%
Robot Mechanics (+10%) 45+5%
Weapons Engineer (+10%) (+1 to Strike with Heavy Weapons and Vehicular Weapons Systems) 55+5%
Prowl 45+5%
Jury-Rig (+10%) 60+5%
WP: Heavy MD Weapons (3rd; +1 to Strike)
Gymnastics (Selected at 3rd lvl; Sense of Balance 50+3%, Bars/Rings 60+3%, Back Flip 70+2%, +5% Prowl, Climb 25%, Climb Rope 60+2%, +2 Roll w/ Punch, 2d4 Kick Attack)
Weapons Systems (+5%; Selected at 3rd lvl) (+1 to Strike w/ Long Range Weapons) 50+5%

Secondary Skills:
Camouflage 35+5%
HtH: Basic (3rd; 4 base Attacks, +2 Parry and Dodge, +2 Pull Punch, +2 Roll w/ Punch, 1d8 Kick Attack)
Math: Advanced 60+5%
Lore: Magic 40+5%
Salvage 50+5%

*Combat Information*Attacks per Melee: 4 (+1 in Hot Conditions)
Bonuses: +2 to Initiative (+4 in Hot Conditions), +5 to Strike (+6 in Hot Conditions), +8 to Parry (+9 in Hot Conditions), +9 to Dodge (+11 in Hot Conditions), +5 to SDC Damage, +7 to Roll w/Punch, +5 to Pull Punch, +4 to Save vs Psionics, +11 to Save vs Magic, +12 to Save vs Poison, Drugs, and Disease, Impervious to all snake venoms, +38% Save vs. Coma/Death, +1 to Save vs Insanity, +2 to Save vs Horror Factor, +2 to Save vs Possession or Mind Control, +6 to Strike w/ Knives (+7 in Hot Conditions), +7 to Strike w/ Thrown Knives (+8 in Hot Conditions), +10 to Parry w/ Knives (+11 in Hot Conditions), +2 to Strike w/ Energy Pistols, +2 to Strike w/ Heavy MD Weapons, +3 on Perception Rolls that involve magic, machines, or their combination

Heat Bonuses: In Hot Conditions (90-140 degrees Fahrenheit), gains +1 Attack per Melee, +2 to Initiative, +1 to Strike and Parry, and +2 to Dodge

Vulnerabilities: Reduce bonuses, number of Attacks, and SPD by half if exposed to Cold Conditions (less than 50 degrees Fahrenheit) for more than 4 hours, or below freezing for more than 1 hour, restored after full exposure to warmth (70 degrees Fahrenheit or warmer) for 2 hours; Double Damage from Cold-Based attacks; Hates water, cannot learn to swim

Robot Combat*: Kittani Allosaurus "Firedrake" Power Armor (WB 6 pg 82)
Attacks per Melee: 6
Bonuses: +8 to Initiative, +8 to Strike, +12 to Parry, +12 to Dodge, +9 to Roll w/Punch, +6 to Pull Punch, +4 to Strike with Long Range Weapons, +4 to Strike with Tri-Barrel Super Rail Gun Arms (Includes adjustment for burst), Piloting at 75%
*The internal temperature of the Kittani Allosaurus "Firedrake" Power Armor is always kept at 90-140 degrees Fahrenheit, thus the character's racial bonuses for Hot Conditions are factored into these bonuses by default. Due to the character's Head Jack, he receives bonuses as detailed in WB 8 pg 132, also factored into these bonuses by default.

*Magic and Psionics*Magic:
Initial Spell Knowledge:
Armor of Ithan (10), Blinding Flash (1), Breathe Without Air (5), Call Lightning (15), Cloak of Darkness (6), Deflect (10), Electric Arc (8), Energy Bolt (5), Energy Field (10), Fireball (7), Fuel Flame (5), Fly (15), Forcebonds (25), Globe of Daylight (2), Ignite Fire (6), Impervious to Energy (20), Impervious to Fire (5), Magic Net (7), Magic Shield (6), See the Invisible (4), Sense Magic (4), Shadow Meld (10), Superhuman Strength (10), Telekinesis (8)
Spell Casting:
Requires appropriate technological focus, failure to use a focus causes the following penalties: All Spell Ranges, MDC/SDC, and Damage reduced by half
PPE Recovery: 4 points per hour of sleep, 8 points per hour of meditation
Ley Line Piloting 80+2%

Psionic Powers:
ISP: 96 (+1d4+11 per additional lvl)
Considered a Major Psionic (12+ Save vs Psionics)
Conventional Psionic Powers:
Death Trance (1), Mind Block (4), Nightvision (4), Resist Fatigue (4), Resist Hunger (2), Resist Thirst (6), Machine Ghost (12), Object Read (6), Speed Reading (2), Telemechanics (10), Total Recall (2)
Special Psionic Powers (WB 30 pg 133):
Psionic Empathy with Reptiles (Constant)
Telepathy with Reptiles (4) (1000 ft Range)
Control Reptiles (3) (300 ft Range [+100 ft per additional lvl], Duration as long as desired, Number of reptiles controlled 30 [+10 per additional lvl], +10% to Ride untamed Dinosaur reptiles)
Control Intelligent Reptile Life Forms (5) (-2 to Save normally, -5 to Save vs harmless questions, 50 ft Range, Duration 6 minutes [+1 minute per additional lvl], Number of reptiles controlled 3 [+1 per additional lvl])

*Weapons, Equipment, and Cybernetics*Equipment:
Work Overalls, Set of Nice Clothes (Robes), Pilot Style Jumpsuit, Tinted Goggles, Sunglasses, Multi-Optics Band, Magnifying Glass, Pocket Flashlight, 6 Signal Flares, Mini-Tool Kit, Knapsack, Backpack, 3 Small Sacks, Large Sack, Pocket Mirror, Silver Cross, 6 Wooden Stakes and a Mallet, Canteen, Binoculars, Air Filter and Gas Mask, Pocket Laser Distancer, Pocket Digital Recorder/Player for Recording Observations, Hand-Held Computer, TW Wing Board, NG-S2 Basic Survival Pack

Mage Armor (Rifter 22 pg 17; 45 MDC Main Body) with Invulnerability (Book of Magic pg 116; 25) and Time Slip (Book of Magic pg 114; 20) TW Modifications

Survival Knife, Swiss Army Knife (1d6+5 SD [1d4+5 for the Swiss Army Knife], +6 to Strike, +7 to Strike when Thrown, +10 to Parry)

TW Jammer Pistol (Book of Magic pg 323) with 2 clips (No Damage, Jams Technology, Struck for 15 Seconds, +2 to Strike with Single Shots, Single Shot Only, 600 ft Range, 10 Shot Payload [10 PPE per Shot to Use or Recharge])

Starfire Rifle (Book of Magic pg 327; Stormfire Version) with 4 clips (6d6+6 MD per Shot [1d6x10+6 MD at Ley Lines], +3 to Strike with Single Shots, Single Shot Only, 1500 ft Range, 6 Shot Payload per Clip [Holds 2 Clips, 20 PPE per 3 Shots to Use or Recharge]) with Laser Targeting (RUE pg 265; +8 total to Strike with Aimed Shots)
Note: This 'Rifle' uses WP: Heavy MD Weapons

Kittani Allosaurus "Firedrake" Power Armor (WB 6 pg 82) with Mend the Broken (Book of Magic pg 108; 10 +30/MDC) TW Modification (475 MDC Main Body, 100 MPH Running, 15 ft Leaping [High or Long] or 50 ft High and 100 ft Long Jet Assisted, 15 MPH Swimming or 30 MPH Jet Assisted, 17 ft Tall, 10 ft Wide, 30 ft Long, 3 Tons, Robotic PS 48)
-Medium Range Missile Launcher (Currently Armed with 4 Armor Piercing Missiles; 3d6x10 MD each, +4 to Strike, Volleys of 1, 2, or 4 Missiles, 60 Mile Range, 20 ft Blast Radius, 10 MDC, Double Damage to Target on a Natural 18-19, Triple Damage to Target on a Natural 20)
-Tri-Barrel Super Rail Gun Arms (2) (1d6x10 per Single Burst [40 Rounds], 2d6x10 per Double Burst [80 Rounds], +4 to Strike, Bursts Only [Can Fire 6 Bursts per Melee Round Each], 6000 ft Range, 4000 Payload [100 Bursts])
-Concealed Mini-Missile Launchers (2) (Currently Armed with 24 Armor Piercing Mini-Missiles; 1d4x10 MD, +4 to Strike, Volleys of 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, or 12 Mini-Missiles, 1 Mile Range, 2 MDC, Double Damage to Target on a Natural 18-19, Triple Damage to Target on a Natural 20)
-Mouth-Mounted Plasma Projector (2d4x10 MD, +4 to Strike, Single Shot Only [Once per Melee Round], 300 ft Range, Unlimited Payload)
-HtH Combat (1d6 MD Restrained Punch, 5d6 MD Full Strength Punch/Kick/Tail Strike, 1d6x10 MD Power Punch/Leap Kick [2 Attacks], 1d4x10 MD Bite, 2d6 MD Head Butt, 2d6 MD Stomp [Only vs 8 ft Tall or Smaller Opponents])

Cybernetics:
Universal Headjack and Ear Implant (Bionics Sourcebook pg 40; No Upgrades)
Note: According to Effect Bionics Has on Magic (Bionics Sourcebook pg 49), it requires 2 or 3 implants (or a single limb) to reduce magic abilities, a single implant has no ill effects

Money:
100 credits, 1000 credits worth of quartz crystals and gems


Notes:
I also took a couple of liberties with character creation, all in equipment choices.  Due to the new TW creation rules, I made selections for my armor and vehicles that weren't formerly available.  If these are deemed unacceptable, I will trade them for classic choices.  I also defined the 'vehicle' in the character equipment choice as a power armor.  Again, if unacceptable, I will work around, though that will be a lot of character rebuild.Sources Used: RUE, WB 6 (South America 1), WB 8 (Japan, just a rules reference), WB 9 (South America 2, background info only), WB 28 (Arzno, again background info), WB 30 (D-Bees of North America), Book of Magic, Bionics Sourcebook, Rifter 22

EDIT: Forgot the modern WP rules were changed, bonuses should be correct now.  Also bought a few items.

----------


## Llyarden

> I'd note that the vast majority of Biomancy items described in South America 1 and Lemuria are explicitly only creatable by NPCs. There are some real beauts in there; the Bio-Armors are regenerating power armor which grant piloting bonuses like attacks/melee without requiring a skill, and there's a bio-energy bow which is about as efficient in PPE usage as it gets.


I think we're talking about different bio stuff.  I was referring to the bio-weapons and bio-armour that the biomancer O.C.C. explicitly learns to create as rituals (and starts with, if you play as one.)  Not the Splurgoth stuff.

----------


## Curbludgeon

There's a difference to be drawn between the Biomancy stuff found in South America 1, which gives PPE costs, and the Lemurian stuff, where the book says the rituals of creation are carefully guarded and unavailable to player characters. The Splugorth stuff is called Bio-Wizardry.

----------


## Lord Bayushi

As far as I can tell, the Bio-Weapons section of the Biomancer list (WB 6 pg 69) doesn't require anything to construct beyond the OCC power to Create Bio-Weapons (WB 6 pg 63).  As such, a fast ritual at a ley line (10 minutes, nets 400 PPE) can assemble any of the lower end items, while a long ritual (1d4x10+15 minutes, nets 1000 to 2200 PPE) will handle any of them.  It is easily something that could be accomplished in play if the GM isn't willing to grant you one or two to start.

Just make sure someone is watching your back while you make with the candles and the chanting.

----------


## Aleph Null

> *TBH I don't enjoy being told what I should and shouldn't / can and can't play, which is part of why I like gonzo RIFTS games*
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of this from your posts in the 3.5 recruitments which are high level/gonzo stuff -- which is why I'm trying to head off the idea we're going to have a long argument/debate about it where you present analyses of tables and relative values and stuff. I don't have time and energy for that. You're welcome to play if you can get on board with the kind of game I'm running here, but not if you want to argue and be upset about not being able to play a god. You seem to be exclusively interested in the most semi-legal or over powered options, and that honestly concerns me in terms of playing well with the rest of the party. There are lots of interesting race options that aren't dragons/gods other boss monster concepts. There's an occ in South America which is a dino rider, for example, where you get to play the dinosaur as well. Rifts is not a game with any balance, and it's easy to break it over your knee, and I don't want one pc trying to steal the 'main character' spot from everyone else and make it not fun and have everyone else quit.
> 
> There's a difference between being limited to mundane occs and wanting to play old ones/splugorth/dragons/elder evils/things that are 100' tall, hive minds, etc. that will easily eclipse the rest of the party. As I said, I can't make a list of allowed stuff because there's 95 books with hundreds of options -- but anything that has a note about 'maybe this isn't appropriate' or seems like a boss monster build, that's not going to work well in a party -- hydras, hive minds, 100 ft. tall/long things, things are gods or god like entities, cohort builds -- just ask yourself if the given idea has any way to operate in a party or if it seems like it's a concept that's likely to eclipse everyone else or cause issues.


But you didn't call out the player who wanted to play a dragon hatchling, so why are you targeting me with this? It's not like I'm known to parse the nitty gritty because that's just unnecessary  I believe fun is always more important than game balance, and it's frustrating when I see a game that advertises something that should imply open character creation rules only to be told "oh, but not _that_ open." It isn't as though I'm trying to play any sort of god or alien intelligence. There's a solid distinction. I've played similarly-statted characters in RIFTS games in the past with no issue. In fact, I even played a Spirit of Light character in a game that lasted a while before my schedule changed and I couldn't play anymore.

The distinction needs to be made between having an idea that requires a powerful/gonzo class or race and intentionally trying to hog the spotlight or break the balance of the game. The fact that people are so cynical as to assume the latter the moment someone utters the word "godling" sort of defeats the purpose of RIFTS as a system. I mean, there's no tables needed. RIFTS is, as you yourself said, a game with no semblance of balance to speak of. It's not like I'm trying to steal the "main character" role or whatever you seem to think I'm trying to do here. I simply (a) don't have many of the RIFTS books available because I missed the chance before the Trove was taken down (b) don't have much money to spare at the moment with which to buy said books (c) don't really want to go through endless pages of poorly-sorted material to find a class that seems interesting and (d) also don't have the time to do that when there are options that do what I want out of the box without any content-digging required.

Oh, and that's another thing that always bugged me about 3.5e. For some reason some people draw the distinction between a player who asks to play a powerful monster and a player who munchkins their character with bits from splatbooks and optimizes to similar (or greater) levels of power. They assume that the former intends to _also_ optimize and munchkin their character (or will do so as the campaign goes along) rather than just being content with the cool monster idea and using mostly basic customizations to end up on essentially the same power level as other characters. They look at what the character _could_ be rather than what it _is_ and assume the worst in every player.

The reason I dislike being told what I can and can't play is very straightforward. I don't want to GM because it entails a lot of other things than just playing the monsters, and even if I had the time and mental energy to GM it wouldn't be the same (though I could, say, do a game exchange or something so I can get my idea done as well, were that sort of thing the condition). There's no reason that should prevent me from getting to roleplay my cool idea, especially if I'm willing to work with the other players and GM to ensure everyone gets their fair share of the spotlight (which I am). Therefore, although I understand how challenging being a new GM is (and therefore I won't usually bother GMs who aren't ready for these things with my questions, and just find a GM who is ready) I find it very difficult to understand GMs who operate based on past assumptions gleaned from the past behaviors of other players and decide to restrict options they would otherwise be able to handle because they are convinced that everyone is like "that guy." And if they are simply too low on energy at the moment (or some other reason) and therefore just want to stick with the simple basics that's also understandable, but the game should be clearly marketed as such. There is, generally speaking, nothing in the rules that recommends against godlings as PCs. In fact, the text of the book clearly states that they would fit in quite well with many parties so long as the player respects the fact that power comes with responsibility (and the fact that so many GMs simply assume a player won't do that is in line with the above).

So I'm sorry if it came off as rude, but I simply was describing in as few words as possible my outlook on RPGs in general. I have seen a lot of GMs who try to provide an alternative idea as well, and to me that comes off as making the assumption that I haven't considered such a thing already. I get very frustrated when I mention a naga to a D&D DM and they suggest a yuan-ti, or when my half-celestial idea is assumed to mean aasimar, or when the response to "I could try to play a dragon" is "you mean a dragonborn?" because it basically discredits my own intelligence and game knowledge. I admit I'm no game designer myself, but I also appreciate it when people put a bit more faith in my experience, especially when it's not like we're playing with people's lives here. Like, if something really doesn't work, I can change it. And if a player isn't willing to change their character when asked, you ask them to leave the game. These aren't things that can't be fixed later in the event they actually turn out to be a mistake.

/rant

----------


## Llyarden

It does amuse me that apart from the crazy high MDC I could probably use adult stats instead of hatchling stats and still be weaker in combat than anyone else who's made a sheet thus far.  I was expecting to have to tone Agave down.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Marcarius5555

> But you didn't call out the player who wanted to play a dragon hatchling, so why are you targeting me with this? It's not like I'm known to parse the nitty gritty because that's just unnecessary  I believe fun is always more important than game balance, and it's frustrating when I see a game that advertises something that should imply open character creation rules only to be told "oh, but not _that_ open." It isn't as though I'm trying to play any sort of god or alien intelligence. There's a solid distinction. I've played similarly-statted characters in RIFTS games in the past with no issue. In fact, I even played a Spirit of Light character in a game that lasted a while before my schedule changed and I couldn't play anymore.
> 
> The distinction needs to be made between having an idea that requires a powerful/gonzo class or race and intentionally trying to hog the spotlight or break the balance of the game. The fact that people are so cynical as to assume the latter the moment someone utters the word "godling" sort of defeats the purpose of RIFTS as a system. I mean, there's no tables needed. RIFTS is, as you yourself said, a game with no semblance of balance to speak of. It's not like I'm trying to steal the "main character" role or whatever you seem to think I'm trying to do here. I simply (a) don't have many of the RIFTS books available because I missed the chance before the Trove was taken down (b) don't have much money to spare at the moment with which to buy said books (c) don't really want to go through endless pages of poorly-sorted material to find a class that seems interesting and (d) also don't have the time to do that when there are options that do what I want out of the box without any content-digging required.
> 
> Oh, and that's another thing that always bugged me about 3.5e. For some reason some people draw the distinction between a player who asks to play a powerful monster and a player who munchkins their character with bits from splatbooks and optimizes to similar (or greater) levels of power. They assume that the former intends to _also_ optimize and munchkin their character (or will do so as the campaign goes along) rather than just being content with the cool monster idea and using mostly basic customizations to end up on essentially the same power level as other characters. They look at what the character _could_ be rather than what it _is_ and assume the worst in every player.
> 
> The reason I dislike being told what I can and can't play is very straightforward. I don't want to GM because it entails a lot of other things than just playing the monsters, and even if I had the time and mental energy to GM it wouldn't be the same (though I could, say, do a game exchange or something so I can get my idea done as well, were that sort of thing the condition). There's no reason that should prevent me from getting to roleplay my cool idea, especially if I'm willing to work with the other players and GM to ensure everyone gets their fair share of the spotlight (which I am). Therefore, although I understand how challenging being a new GM is (and therefore I won't usually bother GMs who aren't ready for these things with my questions, and just find a GM who is ready) I find it very difficult to understand GMs who operate based on past assumptions gleaned from the past behaviors of other players and decide to restrict options they would otherwise be able to handle because they are convinced that everyone is like "that guy." And if they are simply too low on energy at the moment (or some other reason) and therefore just want to stick with the simple basics that's also understandable, but the game should be clearly marketed as such. There is, generally speaking, nothing in the rules that recommends against godlings as PCs. In fact, the text of the book clearly states that they would fit in quite well with many parties so long as the player respects the fact that power comes with responsibility (and the fact that so many GMs simply assume a player won't do that is in line with the above).
> 
> So I'm sorry if it came off as rude, but I simply was describing in as few words as possible my outlook on RPGs in general. I have seen a lot of GMs who try to provide an alternative idea as well, and to me that comes off as making the assumption that I haven't considered such a thing already. I get very frustrated when I mention a naga to a D&D DM and they suggest a yuan-ti, or when my half-celestial idea is assumed to mean aasimar, or when the response to "I could try to play a dragon" is "you mean a dragonborn?" because it basically discredits my own intelligence and game knowledge. I admit I'm no game designer myself, but I also appreciate it when people put a bit more faith in my experience, especially when it's not like we're playing with people's lives here. Like, if something really doesn't work, I can change it. And if a player isn't willing to change their character when asked, you ask them to leave the game. These aren't things that can't be fixed later in the event they actually turn out to be a mistake.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your thoughts. Based on this, I think we're probably not compatible in playstyles and you should look for a different game.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> It does amuse me that apart from the crazy high MDC I could probably use adult stats instead of hatchling stats and still be weaker in combat than anyone else who's made a sheet thus far.  I was expecting to have to tone Agave down.


I'm not necessarily excited about dragon/gods/alien intelligences/hive minds/100ft tall robots, etc. characters -- I have to see what everyone else makes, and if I think that fits a reasonable campaign style -- everyone else so far is playing something basically the size of a medium-large 3.5 entity, and that could operate in human-sized environments. I'm not going to have one player being a huge outlier to everyone else -- for example, being so big they can't fit anywhere I designed locations, or being able to turn back time and eliminate all combat, or be able to mimic everyone else's abilities through some strange power, or make 1,000 copies of themselves and make it impossible to run the game, or something similar.

If you're making something in that category, I'd make 2 characters -- one the power fantasy, and the other something interesting you'd be happy playing that's more in the same zone as the other characters submitted so far.

I've gone back and edited the first posts -- I was admittedly overwhelmed by the instant overflow from the epic 3.5 type recruitments of players who only want to play gods and dragons like this was a top level 'storm the heavens' kind of set up, or an Exalted chronicle. I assumed there would be some more diversity in character ideas instead of multiple alien intelligence level entities. I'm not interested in running Scion or Exalted or an epic 3.5 campaign with Palladium rules. These are 3rd level characters.

----------


## Llyarden

> I'm not necessarily excited about dragon/gods/alien intelligences/hive minds/100ft tall robots, etc. characters -- I have to see what everyone else makes, and if I think that fits a reasonable campaign style -- everyone else so far is playing something basically the size of a medium-large 3.5 entity, and that could operate in human-sized environments. I'm not going to have one player being a huge outlier to everyone else -- for example, being so big they can't fit anywhere I designed locations, or being able to turn back time and eliminate all combat, or be able to mimic everyone else's abilities through some strange power, or make 1,000 copies of themselves and make it impossible to run the game, or something similar.
> 
> If you're making something in that category, I'd make 2 characters -- one the power fantasy, and the other something interesting you'd be happy playing that's more in the same zone as the other characters submitted so far.


Chiang-Ku can permanently metamorphose into human forms.  I don't expect Agave to be in her true form except in an emergency.  She still has supernatural PS, MDC and a bunch of immunities (and doesn't have to worry about being caught outside of MDC armour), but she doesn't have any world-altering effects of the sort you describe there.  Her most powerful abilities are just normal spells.  (Well, and one ability that non-evil characters are explicitly not allowed to use, and she's not evil, so, whatever.)

(I was mostly kidding about wanting to make her an adult dragon instead of a hatchling.  If only because her having about 1500MDC would be _way_ too high.)

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Chiang-Ku can permanently metamorphose into human forms.  I don't expect Agave to be in her true form except in an emergency.  She still has supernatural PS, MDC and a bunch of immunities (and doesn't have to worry about being caught outside of MDC armour), but she doesn't have any world-altering effects of the sort you describe there.  Her most powerful abilities are just normal spells.  (Well, and one ability that non-evil characters are explicitly not allowed to use, and she's not evil, so, whatever.)
> 
> (I was mostly kidding about wanting to make her an adult dragon instead of a hatchling.  If only because her having about 1500MDC would be _way_ too high.)


Rama-Set, the leader of one of the most powerful political entities in this setting and a direct representative of the Pantheon of Tuat, is a Chiang-Ku -- I'll look at the character, but if I get a whole party of godlings/splugorth/alien intelligences/elder vampires/dragons/dragon-gods/100ft. tall robots, etc. I'm just not running this at all. I could have set this up as a 15th level game -- I didn't do that, and I don't feel like running that sort of game.

I'd like to be able to be flexible about some stuff like equipment and crafting biomancy items -- I can't be if everyone wants to combine that with picking boss monster races and gods as their characters.

----------


## Llyarden

Could I just clarify - is the issue that you don't want overly _powerful_ characters, or is the issue that you don't want overly _weird_ characters?  Because Agave doesn't seem to be particularly powerful in comparison to the other sheets I've seen thus far (indeed I would go so far as to say that she is significantly weaker in almost all respects), but she is definitely one of the weirder options for a PC.

Wanting the biomancy weapons and armour is mostly for fluff, incidentally - she's an MDC creature inherently and already has an MDC weapon, she doesn't need them mechanically, but it would make sense for her to have used the rituals.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Could I just clarify - is the issue that you don't want overly _powerful_ characters, or is the issue that you don't want overly _weird_ characters?  Because Agave doesn't seem to be particularly powerful in comparison to the other sheets I've seen thus far (indeed I would go so far as to say that she is significantly weaker in almost all respects), but she is definitely one of the weirder options for a PC.


It's the tone of the campaign and the party -- I'm not offering to run Exalted/Godbound/Scion etc. or the equivalent of an epic 3.5 game. If one person plays a dragon, I don't want everyone else to immediately exclaim "I didn't realize we could could do that, can I be a splugorth?" and I end up with a demigod, a splugorth, a couple of dragons, and an awakened flying blue whale. I'm not saying an absolute 'no' b/c maybe 1 character like that in a party of 7 is okay, but I'm not offering to run a dragons and gods game, so if everyone immediately globs onto that, I'm not doing it. These are 3rd level characters. I don't want to run a party of Chiang-Ku. The cyberknight dog boy and the  Lyvorrk  are examples of the kinds of characters I was imagining. I'm okay with stuff like Juicers and Glitter boys that are tough, but not stuff that should be ruling its own kingdom, the head of its own religion, or otherwise don't really fit into an adventuring party. I also don't want an entire party of completely samey power fantasy concepts like dragon gods/elder vampires/and godlings.

----------


## Llyarden

I'm pretty sure that if Agave tried to run her own religion / found her own kingdom she would be trivially killed by low-level NPCs lol, but fair enough.  I guess I'll roll some more stats for a second character.

*Spoiler: Return of the (return of the return of the) dice*
Show

Set The First:
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(2d6+6)[*11*]
Exploding d6s if needed: (1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*4*]

Set The Second:
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(2d6+6)[*17*]
Exploding d6s if needed: (1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*2*]

Set The Third:
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(2d6+6)[*8*]
Exploding d6s if needed: (1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*2*]


Wow, unimpressive rolls are unimpressive.  The dice really like Agave I guess lol.

----------


## Llyarden

A few more rolls for miscellany stuff and things:

(1d6+4)[*7*]
(2d6)[*9*]x1000
(1d4)[*3*]x1000
(5d6+12)[*31*]
(3d6)[*8*]

----------


## Lord Bayushi

For what it's worth, the Chiang-Ku are some of the weakest dragon hatchlings statistically, and their abusable strengths, getting a casting class and tattoos, were both mitigated by character creation choices in Llyarden's submission.

Getting a casting class as a dragon hatchling could be a bit over the top (though Rifts hates magic, and compared to RCC powers, technology, and even psionics, they get the short end of the stick), but the South America Biomancer is basically a very limited form of a Mystic, without any gonzo powers.  Even fully decked out with biomancy gear, they are not a powerful choice even on the baseline of what Rifts offers (Juicers, Borgs, Power Armor, etc.)

As far as tattoos go, they are mostly weak with some notable overpowered exceptions (abusive monster tattoos and a few of the powers), none of which were chosen in this case.

I believe that Llyarden's comment about his character's power level being lower than my submission and the dog boy was accurate, mainly because he made tame choices that are self-limiting.  I wouldn't be so quick to disqualify the character just because it is a dragon (hatchling).

EDIT: I also understand that saying 'I don't want this to be a dragons and gods game' is a perfectly reasonable stance as a GM, I was just advocating this one case because it is pretty obvious abuse wasn't in mind.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> For what it's worth, the Chiang-Ku are some of the weakest dragon hatchlings statistically, and their abusable strengths, getting a casting class and tattoos, were both mitigated by character creation choices in Llyarden's submission.
> 
> Getting a casting class as a dragon hatchling could be a bit over the top (though Rifts hates magic, and compared to RCC powers, technology, and even psionics, they get the short end of the stick), but the South America Biomancer is basically a very limited form of a Mystic, without any gonzo powers.  Even fully decked out with biomancy gear, they are not a powerful choice even on the baseline of what Rifts offers (Juicers, Borgs, Power Armor, etc.)
> 
> As far as tattoos go, they are mostly weak with some notable overpowered exceptions (abusive monster tattoos and a few of the powers), none of which were chosen in this case.
> 
> I believe that Llyarden's comment about his character's power level being lower than my submission and the dog boy was accurate, mainly because he made tame choices that are self-limiting.  I wouldn't be so quick to disqualify the character just because it is a dragon (hatchling).


That's why I said I'm okay with stuff like Juicer and Glitterboy and some fudging on the biomancy rules -- it doesn't have to be low power exactly, but it's a 3rd level game with local plot lines like investigating a haunted town and responding to a regional power struggle. Again -- I'm not going to run a gods and dragons game or some kind of world ending plot like defeating the Four Horsemen or assaulting Atlantis. I'm not interested in GMing that.

I'm maybe okay with 1 dragon kind of character, but I'm just going to make a firm rule no if that limited permission instantly makes everyone want to play a dragon and/or splugorth etc. There was already 2 applicants that wanted to be godlings and 1 that wants to be a dragon hatchling. I absolutely will not run this with that kind of party make up. There are 100+ occs and rccs in the 95 Rifts books -- I'm not interested in doing this if everyone's going to be the same power fantasy character like a demigod/master vampire/alien intelligence. I want to see some actual perusal of the material and finding some interesting stuff that's not the most obvious and common wishlist for powergamers.

Everyone can submit what they want -- if there isn't a party in there I care to run it for, I'll just cancel the game. If I get multiple gods/alien intelligences/dragons/splugorth -- I will at maximum pick 1, and will probably pick none. You can decide on your chances and interest based on those facts.

----------


## Llyarden

Can we submit multiple concepts?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Can we submit multiple concepts?


Yes, as many as you want.

----------


## Llyarden

Cool, thanks. :)

So I remembered that After the Bomb was allowed and decided to play around with that.  It does however mean I need to do a few more rolls since the OCCs AtB characters can take are fairly limited...

(2d4)[*5*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(5d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*8*]x10 + (6d4)[*12*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(6d6)[*25*]

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Spoiler: Mechanical Notes*
Show

I did a bunch of rolls offline because my internet was broke, and honestly I liked what I ended up with enough to not want to change them.  I can reroll the ones that are random-only if you want, though.  Strictly speaking with the specific AtB-Rifts conversion background I chose the only options would be Juicer or Crazy, but given that we're in South America I took the liberty of using the South-America-specific TW Crazy instead.  Hopefully that's okay.

Oh yeah and I took a rail gun, since rail guns were in the offing.  Everything else should be by-the-book, though.

Sources Used (this seemed like a useful thing to include after seeing it in one of the other apps): After the Bomb (for the mutant animal), Rifts Conversion 1 Revised (for converting from AtB to Rifts), South America 2 (TW Crazy), Northern Gun 1 (weapons), Northern Gun 2 (motorbike and armour)


Name: Leven
Player: Llyarden

Height: 6'2"
Weight: 250lbs

Description:
A hulking man standing just over six feet tall and built like a bull, Leven is not in fact a bull but a lion, with a very leonine mane and a long tail swishing behind him.  He usually wears heavy, custom-made armour that goes some way to hiding his mane, but he still has a lion's head, and unless he keeps his tail under control (something he seems to find extremely difficult) it would be almost impossible to disguise himself as a human.  He has once or twice passed for a Dog Boy from a distance, though.

Disposition:
Leven tends to split the world into groups - people who need his protection (whether they want it or not), allies, enemies, and people he doesn't care about.  To his (few) friends and people he likes he can be a kind, even affectionate person.  To most people, though, he's well aware of the intimidation factor that a lion-man toting a massive rail gun brings and has no particular interest in trying to make himself seem less intimidating.  He doesn't actually _fire_ the rail gun that often (ammo is expensive, y'know!); his preferred means of combat is to charge in on all fours and get to ripping with his vicious claws and M.O.M.-augmented strength.

Race: Mutant Animal (African Lion; 20 BIO-E to start, Size 14 to start)
Size 14 -> 6 (-40)
Crushing Strength (20)
2d6 retractable claws (5)
Partial Look (5)
Full Speech (10)
Full Hands (10)
Partial Biped (5)
Vestigial Tail (-5)
Nocturnal (-10)
Psionics: Sense Weather (15)
Psionics: Sense Tectonics (5)

O.C.C. TW Crazy

IQ 9
MA 17 (45% trust/intimidate)
ME 11
PS 22/27 (+12 dmg, Supernatural Strength)
PP 19/25 (+5 strike, +5 parry/dodge)
PE 16 (+4% save vs coma/death, +1 save vs magic/poison)
PB 11
Spd 12/26

P.P.E. 10
I.S.P 66

MDC 92
SDC 31
HP 24

SPECIAL ABILITIES

African Lion
Advanced Vision - See double normal distance/detail
Retractable Claws - 2d6 damage
Partial Biped - Speed 1/3 when standing.
Vestigial Tail - -5% to prowl
Nocturnal - During the day, -2 init, -1 strike/dodge, -5% all skills 
Sense Weather 76% - Various weather-predicting abilities.
Sense Tectonics 76% - Various earthquake/volcano-predicting abilities.

TW Crazy
Supernatural Endurance
Supernatural Strength
Supernatural Speed (leap 30ft horizontally, 20ft vertically)
Heightened Reflexes & Agility
Supernatural Senses - Nightvision 200ft, exceptional long-range vision, see invisible, recognise odours 65%, recognise people by scent 25%, track by smell 30%, +5% to skills that require a delicate touch
Enhanced Healing - +2d6 MDC/hour
Super Bio-Regeneration - +1d4x10 MDC/round, completely helpless
Psionic Powers
- Sixth Sense (2)
- Intuitive Combat (10)
- Empathy (4)
- Psychic Diagnosis (4)
- Psychic Surgery (14)
- Meditation (0)
- Mind Block Auto (N/A, -14 ISP permanently)
Delusions/Insanities:
- Phobia (Dark Forests)
- Intimidated by spoken language in stressful situations.

SAVE BONUSES:
+2 vs magic
+2 vs psionics
+6 vs mind control
+4 vs toxic gases
+4 vs poison
+4 vs drugs
+14% vs coma/death

HAND-TO-HAND: Martial Arts
Attacks per Melee: 5
Init: +3
Perception: +0
Disarm: +0
Strike: +5 (+7 with unarmed, swords, energy pistols, +6 with knives or heavy weapons)
Parry: +5 (+8 with unarmed, +7 with knives, +6 with sword) (+2 with a shield)
Dodge: +8
Roll w/Punch: +11
Pull Punch: +3

SKILLS
Language: Spanish 98%
Literacy: Spanish 70%/5
Radio: Basic 70%/5
Acrobatics (sense of balance 85%/5, walk tightrope 79%/3, climb rope 96%/2, back flip 85%/5)
Climbing 85%/5 (rappelling 60%?/5) (includes +15% from Acrobatics)
Prowl 67%/5 (includes +5% from Acrobatics, +2% from Hunting)
Land Navigation 58%/4
Horsemanship 67%/47%/4
Hand to Hand: Martial Arts 
Gymnastics (work parallel bars 69%/3)
Pilot Motorcycle 72%/4
Basic Tracking 50%/5
Wilderness Survival 55%/5
Hunting (+5% to track and trap animals, +5% to skin and prepare animal hides, +4% to imitate voices and sounds, +10% to cook game animals)
Identify Plants and Fruit 40%/5
-2 EL: Pilot Power Armour
-2 EL: Tracking Humans +10
W.P. Ancient (choice of two) [Swords and Shields]
W.P. Modern (choice of two) [Energy Pistol and Heavy Weapons]
W.P. Energy Rifle
W.P. Knives

SECONDARY
Navigation 40%
Astronomy & Navigation 30%
Basic Mathematics 45%
Sensory Equipment 30%

EQUIPMENT
- Mega-Juicer Combat Armour (-10% prowl, -10% speed, -5% climb/swim/Acrobatics/Gymnastics, 130 MDC main body, 45 MDC arms, 55 MDC legs, 50 MDC head, environmental)
- Vibro-Sword (2d6 MDC)
- NG-505 Heavy Rail Cannon (1d6x10+3 MDC to a three foot radius)
- NG Super Laser (laser 2d4 MDC, grenade launcher 2d6 MDC in a six foot radius)
- Wild Boar Motorcycle
- Misc: a set of riding clothing, a black or camouflage jump-suit for covert operations, survival kit, camp knife.
- 7000 Credits


*Spoiler: Three Point Backstory*
Show

- Abducted at a young age and smuggled at great expense into South America for experimentation, pushing the boundaries of the Techno-Wizard M.O.M. implants.
- Experiment was initially highly successful, until the side-effects of the implant started affecting him and (to the perspectives of the experimenters) making him no longer obey.  They tried to force him to obey with violence, and he responded in kind, and escaped before he could be killed.
- Since then, he's been hiring himself out as a mercenary / wilderness guide, living pretty much hand to mouth and taking advantage of the requirement for him to travel from place to place to evade the pursuit he's sure is coming.


EDIT: Hmm, I just realised that we already have a mutant animal who wasn't built using the restrictions on what OCCs you can take from the Conversion rules that I assumed we had to follow.  Maybe I can make my robot piloting lion after all...  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Curbludgeon

One of the cities in the Southern Federation was rifted in from Wormwood. Is any of the stuff from there usable?

----------


## Lord Bayushi

Wormwood is pretty self-contained, almost all the spells from there only work there and all the symbiotes (which is most of the 'technology') from there die within 6 days of leaving.

----------


## Alma

Rolls time

*Spoiler*
Show


PS bonus (1d6)[*1*]
Spd bonus OCC (1d6)[*1*]
Spd bonus Running (4d4)[*10*]
HP (2d6)[*3*]
SDC (5d6)[*18*]
PPE base (2d4)[*6*]
PPE add ons (4d6)[*11*]
ISP (7d6)[*27*]

Additional Tattoos (1d100)[*39*]

Credits (2d4)[*6*]
Gems (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Wormwood is pretty self-contained, almost all the spells from there only work there and all the symbiotes (which is most of the 'technology') from there die within 6 days of leaving.


I was going to reply with the same thing -- it's also I think an exclusively mdc world -- it's also a subgame of Rifts. It'd really work better as a 'wormwood' only game where you just play in that setting.

----------


## Shiro_Nogard

Still open?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Still open?


yes indeed

----------


## Alma

Finally done, think I've got everything on there, I can break into multiple spoilers for ease of reading if necessary

*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Sir Joachim Graves//Sir Nindrol Venkrana//Leonid Himerios of Clan Aerihman
Player: Alma


Height: 6'3"
Weight: 220 lbs
Age: 28


Description:  Tall, pale, dark haired, and sharp featured, Leonid Himerios stands out when he deigns to take off his helm.  Wearing his mid length hair bound lightly back and with dark blue eyes and clean shaven, he would be attractive were he human.  The knight is well built and proportioned, with a gymanast's grace, and carries himself like someone accustomed to conflict.  Intelligent eyes keep scanning the area or those he focuses on while he keeps a loose stance adapted to quick reaction.  He tries to keep in his armor, attempting to conceal his nature as an Atlantean.  The armor itself is a black set of enchanted chain hauberk with horned skull helm common to members of the Order of Mystic Knights.


Disposition: Introspective and quiet, Leonid prefers to take time assessing situations.  While confident when he does speak or act, his nature isn't as bold as others of his species, possibly due to the training he underwent joining the Order.  Dedicated to the reconquest of Atlantis, he knows that defeating Splynncryth will likely take decades or centuries of careful planning and effort by his clan and its allies.  He keeps information regarding his past or true nature tight, barely trusting other (non-Aerihman) Atlanteans and revealing anything prior to joining the Order strictly need to know.  This isn't to say he isn't friendly though, he makes for a good listener and advisor to his allies, but works to keep the focus of conversations on them as well as the spotlight for deeds when reporting to employers for his mercenary work.




Bullet Point Background:
 A member of clan Aerihman.  His sojourn included Rifts Earth, his small group acting as scouts as much as they were exploring the megaverse.  It was upon venturing into the Magic Zone and encountering a Mystic Knight that the young Atlantean decided he'd found the path that would allow him to best serve the interests of the clan.  Taking leave of the others of his group and asking the Knight to act as her squire. 
 Follows a modified version of the Mystic Knight's Code in line with his own goals as an Atlantean.  Has acted as a mercenary for half a decade around North America including the Magic Zone, the Dinosaur Swamp, and the badlands around Lone Star.
 Recently journeyed to South America via Ley Line following a rather taxing assassination mission in the Vampire Kingdoms.  Most members of his former team are dead or have chosen to split up leaving the young Knight to find new work.


OCC: Mystic Knight (level 3)
RACE: True Atlantean
ALIGNMENT: Aberrant


IQ 17 (+3% to skills)
ME 23 (+4 to save vs psionic, +6 to save vs insanity)
MA 17 (45% trust/intimidate)
PS 25 (Augmented) (+10 hand to hand damage, 1d4MD power punch)
PP 18 (+2 to parry and dodge, +2 to strike)
PE 24 (+18% to save vs coma/death, +5 to save vs magic/poison)
PB 14
Spd 44


HP: 27
SDC: 78
PPE: 113
ISP: 58


Horror/Awe Factor 12


SPECIAL ABILITIES


1. True Atlantean
1a. Healing Abilities (special): Atlanteans recover Hit Points and S.D.C. (or M.D.C., as the case may be), at a rate of 2D6+10 points per 24 hour period of normal rest and recovery, or 1D6 Hit Points/S.D.C. (or M.D.C.) per hour of meditation at a ley line or nexus point; more at a Healing Pyramid.


1b. Ley Line Phasing (special): All Atlanteans are taught how to Ley Line Phase. This is exactly like the Ley Line Walkers ability. It takes a full melee round (15 seconds)to Ley Line Phase and cannot be used during battle.


1c. Impervious to Shape-Changing/Metamorphosis (special'): True Atlanteans altered their genetic structure in such a way as to prevent themselves from being physically transformed by any means, including, but not limited to metamorphosis potions and spells, magic rituals, vampire transformation, Petrification, Turn to Mist, Growth or Reduction/Shrinking spells, potions, or via Splugorth Bio-Wizardry, microbes, parasites and symbiotic organisms, or any other form of magic or supernatural transformation including curses, wishes or other forms of enchantment. Atlanteans still can be tortured in Bio-Wizard Chambers, and while they cannot be transformed per se, they  can be horribly scarred and disfigured. This is something the Splugorth often take great delight in doing. Consider this an automatic save vs transformative magicks. Being impervious to transformation is a two-edged sword as helpful magic potions and spells that physically transform the character for the purpose of disguise or power do not work on Atlanteans either. Turn to Mist, Metamorphosis spells, Featherlight (on self), Giant, Reduce/Shrink spells, etc.; if it physically transforms the body, it does not work. Healing magic works because it magically speeds up the natural healing process; so do Restoration and Resurrection because they are repairing the original body, not making it something nonAtlantean.


1d. Operate Dimensional Pyramids (special): All True Atlanteans above the age of 13 (and all True Atlantean O.C.C.s) know how to operate the Stone Pyramids created by Atlantean Stone Masters and Minions of Splugorth for the purpose of healing, communications, teleportation, and dimensional teleportation. Base Skill: 25% +5% per level of experience. Note that the average True Atlantean does not know exactly how Stone Magic works nor how to build pyramids, just how to operate them.


1e. P.P.E. Recovery (special): 10 points per hour of rest or sleep. 15 P.P.E. per hour of meditation.


1f. Recognize Vampires by Appearance (special): 10% per level of experience. There is a +10% bonus to recognize Secondary Vampires and a +30% bonus to recognize Wild Vampires. It is the cunning and powerful Master Vampire who remains most difficult to identify (-30% skill penalty) unless it is openly flaunting its power and demonic nature.


1g. Sense the Presence of Vampires and Vampire Intelligences (special): True Atlanteans can sense the presence of vampires and Vampire Intelligences within a 1,000 foot (305 m) radius, but cannot pinpoint the exact location. Also see Recognize Vampires, above. Note: Atlanteans cannot sense other types of undead like zombies, etc., only vampires and Vampire Intelligences.


1h. Sense Rifts and Ley Lines (special): As dimensional travelers for thousands of years, True Atlanteans are able to sense the presence of ley lines up to 5 miles (8 km) away, a nexus point up to 10 miles (16 km), and sense an open/active Rift up to 20 miles (32 km) away. They can tell when there is more 
than one ley line or nexus within their sensing range, but are unable to pinpoint the exact location. They do, however, know the general direction and whether it is close by or far away, weak or powerful, and if a Rift is opened.


1i. +1 on Perception Rolls regarding vampires and the undead (recognizing clues to their presence, servants, victims, etc.), +2 to save vs magic and disease of all kinds (in addition to P.E. bonuses), +4 to save vs Horror Factor (Atlanteans have see a lot in their travels and throughout their history).




2. Mystic Knight
2a. P.P.E. Channeling: This is a unique power that sometimes resembles spell casting. The character can channel and convert P.P.E. energy into other types of energy with the following effects: 
 Can power most, comparatively simple electronic items, simply by holding them in his hand and desiring them to function. Such items include: flashlight, radio, video camera, portable computer, language translator, electric shaver, etc. No P.P.E. cost. 
 Recharge most types of batteries: One small, S.D.C. energy battery per level of experience at a total cost of one P.P.E. point. 
 Recharge large S.D.C. battery (the equivalent of a automobile battery): 2 P.P.E. points. 
 Standard E-Clip (M.D. energy): 12 P.P.E. 
 Long E-clip (M.D. energy): 18 P.P.E. 
 Energy Canister or Rail Gun: 30 P.P.E.
 Recharge a high-powered energy cannon with one blast (ID6xlO to 2D6xl0 M.D.; two blasts if the energy beam does 6D6 to I D4xlO M.D.): P.P.E. 30


2b. Fire energy bolts! The foul knight can fire 4D6 M.D. energy bolts (+ I D6 at levels 4, 8, 1 2), 1000 feet (305 m) from hand or eyes. P.P.E. Cost: 5 points per blast. An additional 1000 feet (305 m) range can be added for the cost of 10 P.P.E. 


2c. Steal & Redirect ley line energy! The knight can prevent others from drawing on ley line energy at a particular location along that line; 50 foot ( 15.2 m) length per level of experience. He can also steal P.P.E. being summoned by one or more mages during a time of power (eclipse, solstice, ritual, etc.) by redirecting the flare of energy into himself instead of the person(s) who drew it out in the first place. Likewise, at the key moment of a ceremony, the Mystic Knight can steal 1D6xlO% of the energy and draw it into himself. He can then use the stolen energy for his own magic. Note: In all cases, he must know who is drawing on the energy, have line of sight visual contact, and be within 200 feet (61 m). This extra energy can be held and used for 10 minutes per level of experience, after which, any energy beyond his normal P.P.E. base/capacity is harmlessly released. Using his channelling and redirection abilities, he can draw upon double the usual amount of P.P.E. typically available to practitioners of magic at ley lines and nexus points. 


2d. Impervious to Energy! The Mystic Knight is impervious to lasers, ion blasts, particle beams, plasma bolts, electricity, fire, heat and radiation. Magically created energy and ley line storms inflict half damage. Rune weapons, holy weapons, and most magical weapons of all kinds do full damage. Likewise, ordinary swords, clubs, spears, etc., as well as bullets, arrows, Vibro-Blades, thrown rocks, falls, punches and most kinetic based attacks, do full damage. 


2e. Masters of Combat (O.C.C. Bonuses) : Bonuses are in addition to attributes & skills: +lD6 to P.S., +1 to P.E., +lD6+6 to Spd. 
+1 attack per melee round, +3 on initiative and +1 at levels 5, 10, and 15, +3 to disarm, +2 to entangle, +1 to roll with impact or fall, +2 to pull punch at levels 2, 4, 6, 10, and 14, +5% to save vs coma and death, +2 to save vs disease and poison. 


2f. Ley Line Abilities: Sense ley lines and magic energy the same as the Line Walker ability (see #1 under Line Walker Abilities on page 113 of Rifts® Ultimate Ed.). Also possesses the abilities of Ley Line Phasing and Ley Line Rejuvenation the same as the Ley Line Walker. 


2g. P.P.E.: Like spell casters, the Mystic Knight has a considerable capacity to hold magical energy. Base is 2D4xl0 +P.E. attribute. They get an additional 2D6 per level of experience. Like spell casters, they can draw additional P.P.E. from Ley lines and nexuses, but can draw twice as much energy. 


2h. Initial spell knowledge. Being "Mystics," the knight's spell knowledge, like everything else, comes from within the character himself on an intuitive level. The character spends years pondering life, his place in it, and how magic might help him find that place in the world. Then, when he is ready to find or make his place in the world, the mystic enters into three days of fasting and meditation or virtually nonstop fighting or blood-letting. At the end of this period, he somehow knows the following spells: Magic Shield, Armor of Ithan, Aura of Death, Tongues, Energize Spell, Fists of Fury, and Power Weapon. 
These are part of the Mystic Knight's permanent spell casting capabilities. 


2i. Learning new spells. The Mystic Knight will intuitively sense when he has reached a new metaphysical plateau (new level of experience). At each new junction in life (experience level), the character will find the time to meditate on combat, revenge, his goals, and magic. At each subsequent level of experience, the character can select two spells from levels 1-6. Unlike the other magic O.C.C.s, the Mystic cannot be taught nor purchase additional spell knowledge. In fact, the character never even tries to learn additional spells. The character simply does not have the mastery of magic to go beyond this point, and the Mystic accepts this without question or regret. Mystic Knights may use Techno-Wizard devices and covet magical weapons and armor, especially rune weapons. 


2j. Psionic Powers of the Mystic Knight: See the invisible, sixth sense, resist fatigue, mind block and three of choice from the Sensitive or Physical category. 
Select one additional psychic ability from the Sensitive or Physical category for each new level of experience starting at level two. The Mystic Knight can select one ability from the Super category at level four and another at level nine. 


2k. I.S.P.: Roll 5D6+6 plus the character's M.E. number to determine the base Inner Strength Points. The Mystic Knight is considered a major psionic, so he or she receives another 1D6+1 I.S.P. per each additional level of experience. 




SAVE BONUSES (Attributes included)
+23% vs coma and death
+9 vs disease or poison
+7 vs magic
+4 vs Horror Factor
+4 vs psionic
+6 vs insanity


HAND-TO-HAND: Assassin (Attributes included)
Attacks per Melee: 7
+4 to initiative
+4 to strike
+4 to parry
+4 to dodge
+3 to disarm
+6 to roll with impact/punch
+5 to pull punch
Punch, Elbow, Kick, Knee, Disarm, Dodge, Entangle, Body Block/Tackle, Body Flip/Throw, Roll with Impact, Power Punch, Power Kick, Pull Punch
Karate Punch 2d4


+10 Hand to Hand (SDC) damage


+1 to strike with knife
+2 to parry with knife
+2 to strike when thrown with knife


+2 to parry with shield


+2 to strike and parry with spear
+1 to strike when thrown with spear


+2 to strike with sword
+1 to parry with sword


+2 to strike with energy pistols
+1 to strike with energy rifles


+1 to initiative while on horseback
+1 to roll with fall or impact when knocked from a horse
+2 to parry or dodge while on horseback
+1d6 to damage when on horseback (SDC or MD is based on weapon)
Charge attack with a lance, pole-arm or spear +2d6 SDC or +1d6 MD (based on weapon), 2 melle actions, must roll under second percentile on horsemanship to avoid being dismounted.
+1 for the horse to strike


+1 on Perception Rolls regarding vampires and the undead




SKILLS
Speak Atlantean Greek (98%)
Speak American (85%; 83+1 ploe)
Speak Dragonese/Elf (85%; 83+1 ploe)
Speak Spanish (89%, 83+3ploe)
Literacy Greek (98%)
Literacy American (69%; 63+3 ploe)
Literacy Dragonese/Elf (69%; 63+3 ploe)
Literacy Spanish (58%, 48+5ploe)
Meditation (87%, 83+2 ploe)
Lore: Dimensions (43%, 33+5 ploe)
Horsemanship: Knight (53%/43%, 43/33+5 ploe)
Horsemanship: Exotic (53%/43%, 43/33+5 ploe)
Lore: Magic (43%, 38+5 ploe)
Demon Lore (58%, 48+5 ploe)
Boxing
Running
Land Navigation (47%, 39+4 ploe)
Detect Concealment (48%, 38+5ploe)
Intelligence (53%, 45+4 ploe)
Camouflage (48%, 38+5 ploe)
Demolitions (84%, 78+3 ploe)
Find Contraband (47%, 39+4 ploe)
Prowl (53%, 43+5 ploe)
W.P. Sword (3rd level)
W.P. Paired Weapons (3rd level)
W.P. Knife (3rd level)
W.P. Shield (3rd level)
W.P. Energy Pistol (3rd level)
W.P. Energy Rifle (3rd level)


RELATED
Gymnastics (Sense of Balance 59%, Work Parallel Bars 69%, Back Flip 77%, Climb 28%, Climb Rope/Rappel 67%)
Math: Basic (73%, 63+5 ploe)
Pilot: Robots and Power Armor (65%, 59+3 ploe)
Pilot: Robot Combat Basic
Weapon Systems (53%, 43+5 ploe)
Lore: D-Bee (48%, 38+5 ploe)


SECONDARY
Cook (48%, 38+5 ploe)
Basic Mechanics (33%, 33+5ploe)
Radio: Basic (48%, 48+5ploe)
Swimming (63%, 53+5 ploe)
W.P. Spear (3rd level)
Wilderness Survival (33%, 33+5 ploe)


PSIONICS
+Major Psychic
See the Invisible 4
Sixth Sense 2
Resist Fatigue 4
Mind Block 4
Meditation 0
Nightvision 4
Telepathy 4
Commune with Spirits 6
Clairvoyance


SPELLS
Magic Shield 6
Armor of Ithan 10
Aura of Death 12
Tongues 12
Energize Spell 12+
Fists of Fury 10 or 50
Power Weapon 35
Globe of Daylight 2
Invisibility: Simple 6
Sustain 12
Apparition 20


MAGIC TATTOOS
Protection From Vampires 15 PPE
Flaming Sword (2d6 MD) 10 PPE
Monster Tattoo - Tiger Claw Raptor 50 PPE


EQUIPMENT
The Fang (Arming sword) - 4d6 MD, 100 MDC, Regenerate 2d6 MDC per day 
Vibro Knife - 1d6 MD
Silver Knife - 1d6 SDC silver
Dagger - 1d6 SDC


NE-4 Plasma Cartridge Pistol - Weight 6lbs, Mega Damage 1d4x10, Rate of Fire Standard, Maximum Effective Range 500ft, Payload 10 shot magazine
3 Magazines
C-12 Heavy Assault Laser Rifle - Weight 7lbs, Mega Damage 2d6 or (burst) 6d6 or SDC 6d6, Effective Range 2000ft, Payload 20MD blasts standard e-clip plus 30 with E-Clip cannister, six SDC shots equals one Mega Damage Blast, Laser Targeting +1 to strike on an Aimed shot


Mystic Knight armor - Weight 20lbs, Mobility: good to fair, -5% to Climb, Prowl, and most otther skills requiring mobility and manual dexterity, but -10% to Acrobatics, Gymnastics and similar physical skills that require extreme mobility.
-Head/Helmet 40 MDC
-Arms 30 MDC each
-Legs 45 MDC each
-Main Body 70 MDC


Mode of Transport: 
RH-1002B Mustang, Bandito Arms
MDC by Location
-Head 100
-Legs 100 each
-Main Body 250
Speed - Running Maximum 100mph, Leaping 15 feet high and 40 feet long with running start
Underwater Capabilities - walk 25% running speed, swim 3mph, maximum depth 500 feet
Height 5 feet
Width 3 feet
Length 8 feet
Weight 1200lbs
Color - Brownish grey, lifelike
PS 28 (Robotic), PP 20, PB 14, Spd 148, IQ 9
Power - Nuclear, 15 year lifetime
Cargo - One rider and one companion (if both are human sized), carry 1400 lbs, pull 5 tons
Attacks per Melee - 3
+2 initiative, +2 to strike, +4 to dodge when running, +2 to roll with impact
Restrained Hoof Strike 1d4MD
Full Hoof Strike 1d6MD
Rear Kick/Power Kick 2d6MD
Stomp 1d4 MD
Running Body Block 1d4MD
Head Butt 1d4x10 SDC
Bite 6d6 SDC




CREDITS: 16000 plus 3000 in precious metals and gems




SUMMONS
Tiger Claw Raptor
IQ (High animal, follows commands), ME 13, MA 7, PS 22, PP 23, PE 22, PB 11, Spd 51
MDC 50
HF 9
Size 5ft tall
Weight 150lbs
PPE 7
Abilities: Leap up to 15ft high and 20ft long (increase 30% with running start).  Smell blood 1 mile away, track blood scent 65%, track animals and humanoids by scent and vision 65%, prowl 86%, detect ambush 76%, climb 75%/25%
Cannot swim
Attacks per melee: 4
Damage: Bite 2d6MD, clawed feet 2d6 MD, tail slash 2d6+7 SDC, foreclaws 4d6+7 SDC, head butt 2d6SDC
Poison Spit (Special): A sack under the T.C. Raptor's jaw can regurgitate a poison to be spit in the face/eyes of prey. This foul smelling liquid has the same basic effect as mace, causing the eyes to bum and blinding victims until the spittle is washed away (rubbing the eyes only makes matters worse double duration). Spitting range: 20 feet (6 m), duration of blindness: 16+2D4 minutes or until washed away, whichever comes first
+4 on initiative, +6 to strike and parry, +3 to dodge, +6 to save vs HF

----------


## Marcarius5555

How is everyone doing? I think I've seen 2 complete and 1 in process sheet. There's not really any hurry, I'm just checking in.

----------


## Lord Bayushi

Still lurking, my app should be complete.

I did want to ask what rules we would be using for dodging/parrying gunfire.  By RUE rules (pg 361), you only receive 'the character's PP attribute bonus plus any OOC bonus to dodge,' with a -5 within 50 ft and a -10 within 10 ft of the attacker.  This is one of the more common points that get house-ruled, so I wanted to ask:
What constitutes an 'OCC bonus'? (Robot Combat bonuses? Racial bonuses from a race that has a listed RCC but also has OCC options? Bonuses from Psionics and/or Magic Spells?)
Who/what/when can gunfire be parried, and what bonuses/penalties do they get (and is the parry still an automatic parry)?
How does cover work?  Can you just 'take cover' as an attack (or even as part of an attack), or will there be more to it than that?  Does cover stand up to MDC fire, or is it just obliterated as soon as someone fires on you?  Can you shoot through non-MDC cover instead of needing to make Called shots?

Sorry for the technical questions, but these are situations that will come up every time there is a combat, and I wanted us all on the same page from the start.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Still lurking, my app should be complete.
> 
> I did want to ask what rules we would be using for dodging/parrying gunfire.  By RUE rules (pg 361), you only receive 'the character's PP attribute bonus plus any OOC bonus to dodge,' with a -5 within 50 ft and a -10 within 10 ft of the attacker.  This is one of the more common points that get house-ruled, so I wanted to ask:
> What constitutes an 'OCC bonus'? (Robot Combat bonuses? Racial bonuses from a race that has a listed RCC but also has OCC options? Bonuses from Psionics and/or Magic Spells?)
> Who/what/when can gunfire be parried, and what bonuses/penalties do they get (and is the parry still an automatic parry)?
> How does cover work?  Can you just 'take cover' as an attack (or even as part of an attack), or will there be more to it than that?  Does cover stand up to MDC fire, or is it just obliterated as soon as someone fires on you?  Can you shoot through non-MDC cover instead of needing to make Called shots?
> 
> Sorry for the technical questions, but these are situations that will come up every time there is a combat, and I wanted us all on the same page from the start.


What constitutes an 'OCC bonus'?

I'm assuming occ bonus is this section "Special Bonuses: Some O.C.C.s give special bonuses to their characters such as increased attributes or S.D.C.. Any bonuses or penalties to such are usually one time modifiers only." I wasn't planning on house ruling that -- what is usually house ruled? 

Who/what/when can gunfire be parried, and what bonuses/penalties do they get (and is the parry still an automatic parry)?

Ultimate rifts deals with his in the combat section, look at 360ff. There are different rules for different types of ranged weapons -- like missiles are different than other ranged weapons, and it depends on if you are aware of the attack. Whether parry is automatic is if it's a trained or untrained defender. The other questions about the cover structural integrity depend on what it is -- cover only stands up to MDC fire if it's an MDC material -- if not you have to calculate the sdc and see it if gets destroyed. Why would the rules for using a called shot for cover be different for Sdc vs. mdc materials? "Target is Behind Cover: Requires Called Shot, impossible if complete
cover." p. 361 -- it doesn't say anything about materials. 

Bullets and energy attacks cannot (as a rule) be parried! p. 346. 
 Parrying ranged attacks is a special ability of some occs

The general approach for cover seems to be treating as a called shot

----------


## Lord Bayushi

> I'm assuming occ bonus is this section "Special Bonuses: Some O.C.C.s give special bonuses to their characters such as increased attributes or S.D.C.. Any bonuses or penalties to such are usually one time modifiers only." I wasn't planning on house ruling that -- what is usually house ruled?


*Spoiler: Spoilered for length/rant*
Show

It's often house-ruled for two reasons.  The first is that there is a lot of hate for the high -5 and -10 penalties and they are often waived.  On this point, I don't personally have a bias either way, but I usually ask.

The second reason for house-rules is that the 'OOC bonus' stipulation is vague, arbitrary, and skewed against most non-Men-of-Arms characters.  This is the one that I do think should often be changed, or at least clarified.

Cases in point:
Strictly RAW, RCC bonuses do not apply.  The rules in Rifts are often written from the standpoint of assuming all characters are human.  Races are not addressed at all in this ruling.  If RCC bonuses do apply, then what about other racial bonuses?

Quick-Flex Aliens (WB 30 pg 168) are a race that specifically notes that they have reflexes that are equivalent to a Juicer or Crazy, and have high Dodge bonuses, to include an Auto-Dodge.  RAW, none of those bonuses would apply even if RCCs are ruled to be counted, because Quick-Flex Aliens select an OCC.

Bionic characters of various kinds usually have no listed OCC bonus to Dodge, but their Bionics (and even the Full Conversion 'package' they have) often give many bonuses to Dodge, none of which apply RAW. 

Robot Pilots have no OOC bonus to Dodge, those bonuses are from their Robot Combat training, but RAW it does no good vs. shooting.

The spell Multiple Image, which is probably the worst written spell in the game, provides a Dodge bonus due to the confusion caused by the multiple illusionary copies of the caster, but RAW no shooter is fooled in the least.

The spell Magical-Adrenal Rush (Book of Magic pg 122) "produces a magical rush that puts Juicers to shame," but it's bonus to Dodge is completely ignored in a firefight.

Mind-Melters have no OOC bonus to Dodge, so RAW, even with Sixth Sense and Intuitive Combat active, they get not a single point of Dodge bonus against any shooting attack.

The rule about what bonuses apply is arbitrary and lazy, making no sense in a variety of situations (such as those above), and, because it is tacked on and disconnected from the entire rest of the rules set, not a single Dodge ability in the game specifically states whether it should work against gunfire or not.  It wasn't ever a consideration made when the rest of the rules were written.  End of rant.

TL/DR: It's a bad, arbitrary rule that should be addressed.




> Who/what/when can gunfire be parried, and what bonuses/penalties do they get (and is the parry still an automatic parry)?
> 
> Bullets and energy attacks cannot (as a rule) be parried! p. 346. 
>  Parrying ranged attacks is a special ability of some occs


The Parry question is for many of the same reasons, especially because several of the older rules in Rifts attempted to address this question where as, unless the rule is tucked away somewhere in RUE I can't find it, a Cyber-Knight can no longer Parry an energy blast with a Psi-Sword (strangely, while an effort has been made to make them more 'jedi' than ever, and they even eventually get Auto-Dodge against tech, the Parry isn't mentioned once in the OCC).  Various abilities to Parry shooting attacks still exist in the RUE, spells such as Deflect for instance, some of which specifically state that the Parry is not automatic, and some of which don't state one way or another.  Are only the specific instances mentioned in RUE the only ways to Parry shooting attacks now?  If so, are those Parries automatic unless specifically stated otherwise?




> The general approach for cover seems to be treating as a called shot


The only rule mentioning incomplete cover is for firing around the cover to hit the exposed parts of the target.  In a world of MDC weapons, most things that people are going to hide behind are as effective for the purpose as the T-shirt I am wearing, and shooting through the cover would seem optimal unless the cover is an MDC structure.  If any part of the target is exposed, then there shouldn't be a penalty for blind fire, and Rifts doesn't have a defined concealment rule, so what are the mechanics for such a situation?

Case in point:
Rando McBadguy is hiding in a ruined building shooting at the party from the second floor.  He has taken cover behind the crumbling remains of the building's walls, leaving only his head and weapon arm exposed, a smart tactic in an SDC world.  However, said wall has only a couple of hundred SDC points, or two MDC, and one of the party members sporting a rail-gun capable of causing much more than two damage just decides to blast him through the wall, cover be damned.  What would be the ruling on doing that in regards to the penalties to the Strike roll?  Providing the attack hit, would the damage be reduced by the amount the wall could soak before being destroyed, or would there be some other ruling for penetrating damage?

Again, sorry about this, but I've run a Rifts game or two in my time, and these questions are to address the most common arguments I've seen at the table.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Spoiler: Spoilered for length/rant*
> Show
> 
> It's often house-ruled for two reasons.  The first is that there is a lot of hate for the high -5 and -10 penalties and they are often waived.  On this point, I don't personally have a bias either way, but I usually ask.
> 
> The second reason for house-rules is that the 'OOC bonus' stipulation is vague, arbitrary, and skewed against most non-Men-of-Arms characters.  This is the one that I do think should often be changed, or at least clarified.
> 
> Cases in point:
> Strictly RAW, RCC bonuses do not apply.  The rules in Rifts are often written from the standpoint of assuming all characters are human.  Races are not addressed at all in this ruling.  If RCC bonuses do apply, then what about other racial bonuses?
> ...


If you'd like to rewrite the -5/-10 rule to address all the issues you've brought up, I'd be glad to look at a proposal -- just to be clear -- I'd need a clear statement of what you wanted to count where in a way that could be referred to in combat, not a series of questions like this -- I'd need actual rules proposals.

Your question about the parry rules seems to just be a preference as far as I understand -- like you'd prefer the cyber knight ability to work some other way; I'm not clear what the question is -- there are clear rules that certain classes have this ability, and most don't, which makes certain classes special, because most can't do this. Again, if you'd like to write something up that states how you'd prefer the rule to work, I'll look at it, but  I need an actual rules doc, not "what about this, what about that?" kinds of questions -- I'd need something I can reference as the house rules for x, y, or z.

I also looked up the Cyberknight question, and the forum discussions say it was clarified in the conversion book that they can, so I'm not even sure you're right about this being unclear or an issue: https://palladiumbooks.com/forums/vi...p?f=8&t=112350


By automatic do you mean whether it costs an action to parry? Isn't that just a question if you're trained or untrained defender? I just don't understand the question -- how does that not answer whether it's automatic or not. Maybe if you rewrote it a different way I'd understand better why that doesn't answer the question when things are auto or not -- is there some exception rule that trained defenders don't get an auto parry? Or is it that you're trying to give them autoparry against missile attacks the rules as they stand generally don't, so that makes an issue if you want to rewrite the rules on whether missile attacks can be parried? I'm sorry, I just really don't understand what the unclarity is regarding trained defender = auto parry, untrained defender = need to spend an attack action on the parry. I've now answered with that rule twice but you seem to still feel something is not addressed there and I'm really not clear what the question is. 

https://palladiumbooks.com/forums/vi...hp?f=8&t=27283


*What would be the ruling on doing that in regards to the penalties to the Strike roll?  Providing the attack hit, would the damage be reduced by the amount the wall could soak before being destroyed, or would there be some other ruling for penetrating damage?
*
I would guess you're just aiming at the wall to destroy it, then you'd do damage for stone falling on the person behind it, or the roof coming down, it'd depend on the architecture of the specific space. 

I guess it would depend on the material type -- like if it's straw vs. stone, and it's more or less likely to have shrapnel go through it. We can spin off a zillion possible permutations -- I'd have to decide in the specific scenario, and I doubt we can come up with rulings that apply in all scenarios equally. I might have a different ruling if it's a brick wall vs. plyboard. 

All these questions are very dependent on hundreds of variables like if it's a question of hiding behind a wall without a roof, on what level of a building, with what kinds of buttressing architecture, made out of what kind of material etc. I can't possibly give a one size fits all answer and I don't really think the rules are written that way either. I could give some answer if I asked another 10 questions about the architecture of the specific example you're proposing -- like whether there's a roof that extends over the target, and would collapse on them in addition to the wall falling over or disintegrating on them. It wouldn't necessarily work the same way in a similar but not exactly the same scenario like if you were hiding behind a free standing monolith made out of a different material.

In all these kinds of instances I would just look up forum discussions to see if anyone had suggestions how to deal with it and how similar their proposals were to the given situation. I'm not really sure I can promise an absolute answer in the abstract.

----------


## Llyarden

> How is everyone doing? I think I've seen 2 complete and 1 in process sheet. There's not really any hurry, I'm just checking in.


My Chiang-Ku is done.  My lion-man I forgot to roll for my money so I'll do that now, but aside from spending that he's also done.

(1d4)[*2*]

----------

